#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  هيا نقرب بين المدارس والمذاهب والفرق الإسلامية

## سيد جعيتم

*
هيا نقرب بين المدارس والمذاهب والفرق الإسلامية
بقلم: سيد جعيتم


(وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ)
الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، أما بعد:
تنويه: لا أحد يؤلف فى الدين وما جئتكم به أجتهد فيه قبلي الكثيرين وقد استفدت منهم وتأثرت بآرائهم لذا أدعوا لهم بالخير. وأعلم أننى قد أكون قد أخطأت فيما نقلته عن غيرى أو فى رأى الخاص لذا أتمنى أن من يجد أى خطأ فى محاولتى هذه أن ينبهنى حتى أسارع بتلافى الخطا وأوكد أننى سأستفيد من الجميع.
((وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ وَاذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنتُمْ أَعْدَاء فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُم بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنتُمْ عَلَىَ شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِّنَ النَّارِ فَأَنقَذَكُم مِّنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ )) (سورة آل عمران :103)
مُّحَمَّدٌ رَّسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاء عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاء بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعًا سُجَّدًا يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا سيماهم فِي وُجُوهِهِم مِّنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ الْكُفَّارَ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا (29) ) سورة الفتح
صدق الله العظيم
الحلقة الأولى :الإسلام هو الدين الخاتم وقد أنزلت رسالته لكل البشر ومن أتبعوه خير أمة أخرجت للناس بعملهم بما جاء بكتاب الله وشريعته وسنة نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام وهم مطالبون بإثبات جدارتهم الحضارية التى لن تتأتى إلا بوحدتهم في العقيدة والسلوك وأن تسود بينهم أركان الإخوة والتكافل.
((كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَوْ آمَنَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ مِنْهُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ110 )) (سورة ألـ عمران)  .
الساحة الإسلامية عامة والعربية منها خاصة امتلأت بجماعات كل جماعة تدعي أنها هي حارسة العقيدة والشريعة وهى وكيلة الله فى الدفاع عن الإسلام وكل من يخالفها تعتبره خارج علي الإسلام بل ويصل الأمر لحد التكفير وقد يتعدى الأمر التكفير باللسان إلى إنزال العقاب بالأيدي والاقتتال، واستمرار هذا السلوك يسئ للإسلام والمسلمين ويعطى الفرصة لأعداء الدين ولمن فى قلوبهم مرض للطعن فيه ويصبغ الإسلام بصبغة هو أبعد ما يكون عنها. 
(ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُم بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ 125) سورة النحل 
كان السلف الصالح يستمعون لرأي غيرهم باحترام, ويصدعون لأمر الله ولنا فى الإمام الشافعي الأسوة الحسنة فقد عدل مذهبه عند حضوره إلى مصر لأنه رأى فى اجتهاد الإمام الليث ما لا يمكن أن يتركه فأخذ به وضمه لما تلقاه على أيد معلميه وهذا يدل على ان اختلاف الأئمة فى الفروع رحمة بالمسلمين و دليل علي حيوية الإسلام وعلي انه صالح لكل زمان و مكان.
والمبدأ الإسلامي كما فرضه الله هو (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُم مَّن ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ إِلَى اللّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعاً فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ 105) سورةالمائدة .بداية فأنني والحمد لله من دعاة التقريب بين المذاهب الإسلامية وبعضها وبين الفرق التي تنتسب لمذهبنا السني وبعضها وكم تمنيت لو استبدلت كلمات التقريب بعناوين واضحة وعملية لوحدة المسلمين. 
ولى توضيح بسيط بخصوص المذاهب فدائماً يحدث التباس عند الحديث عنها في المعنى المقصود هل هي المذاهب التي فرقتنا مثل المذهب الشيعي و الخوارج أم المذاهب السنية الأربعة لذا أقول كتوضيح أن المذاهب السنية الأربعة ( الحنيفية – المالكية – الشافعية – الحنبلية ) ومعهم المذهب الظاهري هي مذاهب فرعية لأهل السنة والجماعة.
 هذا وقد سبق لي الكتابة في هذا الموضوع أكثر من مرة وسبب عودتي للكتابة في نفس الموضوع هو ما يحدث الآن من خلافات وأصوات صاخبة على الساحة الإسلامية والمصرية على وجه الخصوص.
 في الرابع من فبراير من عام 2007 وعلى صفحات منتدى أبناء مصر دعوت الجميع للنقاش
وبدأت الموضوع لي بسؤال هو :
هل التقريب بين المذاهب الإسلامية حقيقة أم خرافة أم سياسة أم حلماً لن يتحقق؟
ولن أتكلم هنا عن المؤتمرات الشكلية التي تعقد للتقريب ثم تنتهي إلي لا شيء على الرغم من أن نقاط الاتفاق أكثر بكثير من نقاط الخلاف وأن جميع الخلافات مبتدعة.
يا سادة استمرار الخلاف يفتح الباب على مصرعيه لمن يشككون في الدين ولتتحول الخلافات إلى معارك ومذابح بين المسلمين وبعضهم.
وهنا أقول أن موضعنا الأساسي هو التقريب بين الفرق الإسلامية السنية ولكن هذا لا يمنع من أن استهل البداية بحديث قصير عن التقريب بين المذاهب الإسلامية ( سنة / شيعة ) ولى أن أذكر أن أهل السنة والجماعة مسلمين والشيعة أيضاً مسلمين أي أننا لا نطالب بالتقريب بين أديان مختلفة ولكن بين مذاهب تتبع دين الإسلام مع ترك من خرج عن الملة من طرق وملل ونحل مبتدعة ابتدعها الخبثاء بغرض واحد هو هدم الإسلام ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ( البابية – البهائية – الدروز – القاديانية ) .
 وقد سبق لي أن قلت في أحد مواضيعي: ( لو نجحنا في التقريب بين المذاهب فقد نستطيع غداً توحيدها في مذهب واحد ويكون إمامنا الوحيد هو رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ويصبح جميع الصحابة متساوون فكلهم اتبع النبي أي من الأتباع وليسوا أنبياء أو مخلدون وفيهم من أصاب ومن أخطأ ولكن ما قدموه للإسلام والمسلمين أكثر بكثير ). 
مع تأكيدي على أن الخلافات القديمة التي قام المذهب الشيعي عليها قد انتهت بانتهاء عصرها وموت أبطالها  فلماذا يتمسكون بهذه الخلافات ويجعلونها دينَاً ؟ 

أنتظرونى فى باقى الحلقات بمشيئة الله*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*هيا نقرب بين المدارس  والمذاهب والفرق الإسلامية
بقلم: سيد جعيتم


(وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ)


الحلقة الثانية
يقول المفكر الإسلامي أ. د. محمد عمارة
((التقريب  هو الانطلاق من تمايز المذاهب المتعددة والمختلفة، مع العدول عن نفي مذهب للمذاهب الأخرى، بالتعصب لمذهب واحد، ورفض ما عاداه.. فهو تعايش بين المذاهب المختلفة، مع اكتشاف الإطار العام الجامع لها، ومناطق الاتفاق بينها، وتحديد مناطق التمايز والاختلاف. أما التوحيد بين المذاهب: فإنه يعني دمجها جميعاً في مذهب واحد، ونفي قاعدة التعدد والتمايز والاختلاف..))
ويقول أيضاً(( والنظر إلى الأحكام التي اثمرتها الإجتهادات المذهبية المختلفة باعتبارها التراث الواحد للأمة الواحدة، ومن ثم الاستفادة بالملائم منها، الذي يلبي حاجات تحقيق المصالح والضرورات المتجددة بحكم تمايز الزمان والمكان وتنوع العادات والتقاليد والأعراف.. أي توسيع دائرة الترجيح بين الأحكام و الإجتهادات من نطاق المذهب الواحد إلى جملة المذاهب كلها.. ومفهوم الاحتضان هذا من الممكن أن يكون ثمرة من ثمرات التقريب.))
وإنني ما زلت أرى أن مصر هي المرشحة لرفع راية التقريب والتوحيد بين المذاهب فعلى الرغم من أن أهل مصر يعتنقون المذهب السني فهم أكثر الشعوب حباً لـ ألـ بيت النبوة بعيداً عن التشيع 
والغلو، والجدير بالذكر أن أصدرت مصر موسوعة الفقه الإسلامي المسماة ( موسوعة جمال عبد الناصر ) التي اعتمدت كل المذاهب الفقهية الموثقة مصادرها، وهي المذاهب السنية المالكية 
والحنفية والشافعية والحنبلية ، والمذهب الظاهري وكلها من مذاهب أهل السنة مع المذهب الجعفري ، والمذهب الزيدي وهم من المذاهب الشيعية  والمذهب الأباضي وهم يعدون من الخوارج . 
وأيضاً في أربعينيات القرن العشرين، قامت في مصر جماعة التقريب بين المذاهب.
وقد توجت جهود التقريب بما قام به المرحوم الإمام الأكبر شيخ لأزهر / محمود شلتوت في 
التقريب بين المذاهب الفقهية وفتواه الخاصة بجواز التعبد على المذاهب الإسلامية الثابتة الأصول المعروفة المصادر المتبعة لسبيل المؤمنين، ومنها مذهب الشيعة الإمامية الإثني عشرية وجاء في رده على سؤال وجه إليه:
 إن الإسلام لا يوجب على أحد إتباع مذهب معين، بل نقول: إن لكل مسلم الحق في أن يقلد بادئ ذي بدء أي مذهب من المذاهب المنقولة نقلا صحيحاً، والمدونة أحكامها في كتبها الخاصة، ولمن قلد مذهبا من هذه المذاهب أن ينتقل إلى غيره – أي مذهب كان – ولا حرج عليه في شيء.
ومن هذا المنطلق وكرأي خاص بي فأنني أقول بأنه لا يجوز أن يعتبر المسلم أخوه المسلم خارج عن الدين بسبب إتباعه مذهب أو فرقة تخالفه.
نشأة المذاهب والفرق الإسلامية
في بداية الفُرقة تفرقت أمة الإسلام إلى ثلاثة مذاهب هم: 
بدأت الخلافات كما هو معلوم بعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم  وكانت حول من يخلف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أن حسم سيدنا على رضي الله عنه الأمر فبايع سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق على الخلافة ثم بايع من بعده سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب ثم سيدنا عثمان بن عفان (رضي الله عنهم جميعاً ) مما دعم وحدة المسلمين ولكن الفتنة الكبرى ظهرت بعد مقتل سيدنا عثمان رضي الله عنه في خلافة سيدنا على كرم الله وكان الخلاف حول سرعة القصاص من قتلة سيدنا عثمان. وقد أفرز هذا الخلاف عن ظهور من تشيعوا لسيدنا على مقابل من ساندوا سيدنا معاوية بن أبى سفيان وكان الكل حتى هذا الوقت من أهل السنة مع وجود خلاف سياسي بينهم ولم يكن الخلاف على تولى الخلافة نفسها بل كان على القصاص من قتلة سيدنا عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه. ثم ظهر الخوارج بخروجهم على سيدنا على رضي الله عنه بعد أن أرتضى بالتحكيم فخرجوا عليه وقاتلوه وقالوا غير الحق فيه وفى مخالفيهم من المسلمين ووصل الحد بهم لقتل من خالفهم .
وبعد موت سيدنا على رضي الله عنه أتخذ الشيعة بعداً مذهبياً أساسه أن سيدنا على كان أحق بالخلافة وفضلوه على جميع الصحابة بل وكفروا بعضهم وقالوا فى أم المؤمنين الصديقة بنت الصديق السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها قول سيحاسبهم الخالق عليه وذاد غلوهم بعد تخليهم عن سيدنا الحسين رضي الله.
ثم تفرق كل مذهب إلى عدة فرق تصديقاً لحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. عن عوف بن مالك أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال: ( افترقت اليهود على إحدى و سبعين فرقة، فواحدة في الجنة و سبعين في النار، و افترقت النصارى على اثنين و سبعين فرقة فواحدة في الجنة و إحدى و سبعين في النار، و الذي نفسي بيده لتفترقن أمتي على ثلاث و سبعين فرقة، فواحدة في الجنة و اثنتين و سبعين في النار، قيل يا رسول الله من هم ؟ قال: هم الجماعة)وفى رأى وهذه ليست بفتوى لأني لا أملك حق الفتوى أو التفسير:أقول: لو اتحد كل المسلمين في جماعة واحدة فإنها ستكون هي الطائفة الناجية التي ستدخل الجنة.
وإذا كان توحيد المذاهب صعب حالياً وقد يحدث فيما بعد بإذن الله على يد من يهديه الله لتوحيد وقيادة أمتنا فلنبحث عن التقريب.
تعدد الطوائف المنبثقة عن المذاهب والفرق وخلافاتهم أسفر عن ظهور( المُرجئة ) الذين قالوا بإرجاء أمر المختلفين إلى الله
ولكن الغالبية العظمى من المسلمين ظلوا على إيمانهم بإتباع كتاب الله عز وجل وسنة رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في كلّ القضايا ولم يردوا أيّ شيء منها أو يؤلونه مع الالتزام بما كان عليه أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ولم تصدر منهم أي إهانة أو اتهام لأي من الصحابة.وهؤلاء هم أهل السنة والجماعة.
وقد كان لظهور التأويل وعلم الكلام أن رأينا من يثبت الصفات ومن ينفيها من أهل السنة والجماعة ومنهم من قال بالجبر ومنهم من قال بالاختيار ومنهم من اتخذ موقفاً وسطاً .
وإذا كان توحيد المذاهب صعب حالياً وقد يحدث فيما بعد بإذن الله على يد من يهديه الله لتوحيد وقيادة أمتنا فلنبحث عن التقريب.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

هيا نقرب بين المدارس والمذاهب والفرق الإسلامية

بقلم: سيد جعيتم


(وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ)


الحلقة الثالثة
التقريب يا أمة الإسلام يغلق باب الفتنة التي تسعى إليها الصهيونية وحلفاؤها ويتحقق لو أخذنا كلنا بما ورد في كتاب الله، وهنا أؤكد أن قرأننا واحد وأن سيدنا علي رضي الله عنه عمل بالمصحف المجموع في عصر سيدنا عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ولم يقل بوجود أي مصحف، آخر وقد نفى الشيعة أي قول عن ما عرف بمصحف فاطمة جملة وتفصيلا 
وأعتقد أن بذرة الاختلافات كانت قد بدأت إثر وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم  بسبب الخلافة ولكن مبايعة سيدنا على رضي الله عنه لسيدنا أبو بكر الصديق بالخلافة صانت وحدة الأمة وقد استمرت الأمة موحدة بمبايعة سيدنا على رضي الله عنه لكل من سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب وسيدنا عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنهم جميعاً.
وعندما تولى سيدنا على رضي الله عنه الخلافة ظهرت فتنة الإصرار على المطالبة بسرعة القصاص من قتلة سيدنا عثمان وقد قسمت هذه الفتنة المسلمين إلى فريقين ولكن الجميع كان من أهل السنة والجماعة ولم تكن أسباب الفتنة مركز الخلافة نفسه وإن انتهت بتولي سيدنا معاوية بن أبى سفيان الخلافة بعد. 
والجدير بالذكر أن الفتن من أعداء الإسلام كانت تحاك حتى في أيام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما زالت حتى يومنا هذا بنفس الأساليب وهى محاولة التفريق بين الأمة وتشجيع التطرف في الفكر الإسلامي وقد يصل الأمر لحد القتل لتحقيق المآرب ولا ننس أن ثلاثة من الخلفاء الراشدين قتلوا على يد أناس منسوبين أسماً للإسلام وإن كان قتل سيدنا الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب لم يؤد إلى فتنة تفرق المسلمين نظراً لإجماع المسلمين على مبايعة سيدنا عثمان بن عفان لتولى الخلافة إلا أن الأمر أختلف بعد مقتل سيدنا عثمان ثم سيدنا على رضي الله عنهم.
ولنلقى نظرة سريعة على مقتل سيدنا عثمان بن عفان وسيدنا على بن أبى طالب رضي الله عنهم.
مقتل الشهيد  سيدنا عثمان بن عفان :حتى لا أطيل عليكم فأن من أسباب قتل سيدنا عثمان أنه استجاب لعشيرته الأقربين وعين الكثير منهم فى مناصب عليا مما غير عليه خاطر الكثيرين وقد شكل المسلمين بمصر وفداً للذهاب إلى سيدنا عثمان محتجين عليه. قابلهم سيدنا عثمان فناقشوه واحتكموا إلى الآية 59 من سورة يونس تعالى: ( قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ مِنْ رِزْقٍ فَجَعَلْتُمْ مِنْهُ حَرَاماً وَحَلالاً قُلْ آللَّهُ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَمْ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَفْتَرُونَ 59 ) سورة يونس: .  وكان من ضمن أسباب الخلاف توزيع مال الفتوح ثم أخذوه بأشياء لم يكن عنده منها مخرج فعرفها فقال: استغفر الله وأتوب إليه، وقال لهم: ما تريدون؟ فقالوا: نأخذ ميثاقك وكتبوا عليه شرطاً، وأخذ عليهم ألا يشقوا عصا، ولا يفارقوا. 
هنا يجب أن نبحث فى المؤامرة التى حيكت للوقيعة بين سيدنا عثمان ووفد مصر من المسلمين فقد عثر الوفد على كتاب مهور بخاتم سيدنا عثمان يأمر بقتل بعض أفراد الوفد !! ولنا أن نتعجب من كيفية وصول الكتاب إلى الوفد وإذا كان ما جاء به صحيحاً فمن الذى أقترح على سيدنا عثمان كتابة هذا الكتاب. أما عن كيفية وصول الكتاب للوفد فالقصة تقول ( ثم رجع وفد المصريون راضين، فبينا هم في الطريق إذا هم براكب يتعرض لهم، ثم يفارقهم، ثم يرجع إليهم، ثم يفارقهم ويسبقهم. قالوا له: ما لك؟ إن لك لأمراً، ما شأنك؟ فقال: أنا رسول أمير المؤمنين إلى عامله بمصر. ففتشوه، فإذا هم بكتاب على لسان عثمان، عليه خاتمه، إلى عامله بمصر: أن يصلبهم أو يقتلهم أو يقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم من خلاف ) .
ألا تثير هذه القصة نظرية المؤامرة فمن أدعى أنه رسول أمير المؤمنين تعمد لفت الأنظار اليه ليسألوه عما به وقد أثار شبهتهم فأوقفوه وسألوه !!
عاد الوفد للمدينة وقابلوا سيدنا على لأنهم وهم في الطريق وصل إليهم أيضاً كتاب من سيدنا على يحثهم للعودة للمدينة !! ولم يكن هذا إلا لحبك المؤامرة الخبيثة حيث أنكر سيدنا على رضى الله عنه أنه أرسل أليهم بكتاب وقال لهم: (والله ما كتبت إليكم كتاباً قط)، ورفض أن يصاحبهم لمقابلة سيدنا عثمان بل وخرج من المدينة، فانطلقوا حتى دخلوا على سيدنا عثمان، فقالوا: كتبت فينا بكذا وكذا، فقال: إنما هما اثنتان: أن تقيموا عليّ رجلين من المسلمين (أى تشهدوا على رجلين من المسلمين يؤكدون ما تقولون ) ، أو يميني بالله ( قسمه بالله ) الذي لا إله إلا هو: ما كتبت ولا أمللت ولا علمت. وقد تعلموا أن الكتاب يكتب على لسان الرجل، وقد ينقش الخاتم على الخاتم، فقالوا: فقد والله أحل الله دمك، ونقضت العهد والميثاق. فرض الوفد حصاراً على سيدنا عثمان ومنعوا عنه الماء حتى ذكرهم بأنه سبق واشترى بئر رومه من ماله ليشرب منها المسلمين وأخذ يعدد لهم بعض ما فعله للإسلام والمسلمين.
انتهت القصة بقتل سيدنا عثمان بطريقة بشعة على يد رومان بن وردان بجرْز من حديد.
وأنا أستغرب وأشك في صحة ما وصلنا من هذه القصة ؟ ولماذا لم يدافع أهل المدينة عن سيدنا عثمان ذو النورين وخاصة أنه ذكر فى رواية أنه كان معه طلحة بن عبيد الله، والزبير بن العوام، و مروان بن الحكم، وأبو هريرة، والمغيرة بن الأخنس وغيرهم ؟ وأين كان جيشه وحرسه وبنى عشيرته التي قيل أنه ولاهم المناصب خاصة أن الرواية التي قيلت والتي جاء بها أن أم المؤمنين السيدة عائشة الصديقة بنت الصديق قالت : ( الله الله يا عثمان في دماء المؤمنين؛ فانصرف إلى الدار) وهذا يدل أن سيدنا عثمان كان يمكنه بمن معه من حرس وصحابة مقاتلة الوفد أم أن الوفد كان متفوق فى العدد والعدة ؟
 وقيل أن عبد الله بن الزبير قال: يا أمير المؤمنين أشير عليك بثلاث خصال فاركب أيهن أحببت:
-	إما أن نهل بعمرة فتحرم عليهم دماؤنا. ويكون إلى ذلك قد أتانا مددنا من الشام -وقد كان عثمان كتب إلى أهل الشام عامة وإلى أهل دمشق خاصة: إني في قوم قد طال فيهم عمري واستعجلوا القدر، وقد خيروني بين أن يحملوني على شوارف إلى جبل الدخان، وبين أن أنزع لهم رداء الله الذي كساني، وبين أن أُقيدهم، ومن كان على سلطان يخطىء ويصيب، وأن يا غوثاه، ولا أمير عليك دوني.
-	 وإما أن نهرب على نجائب سراع لا يدركنا أحد حتى نلحق بمأمننا من الشام.
 وإما أن نخرج بأسيافنا ومن شايعنا، فنقاتل فإنا على الحق وهم على الباطل.
 و بعد مقتل سيدنا عثمان كانت السيدة عائشة وطلحة والزبير من الذين طالبوا بدم عثمان لاعتقادهم أنه قتل مظلوماً.

؟ رأى الخاص وأعتقد أن الكثيرين يشاركوني فيه أن ما حدث كان مؤامرة خالصة حاكها أعداء الإسلام ونجحوا بتقدير امتياز فيما دبروه وفرقوا المسلمين بعد ذلك لشيع ومذاهب ما أنزل الله بها مس سلطان ؟ 
أخذت المؤامرة دافعاً جديداً بعد قتل سيدنا عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه وخاصة بعد تولى سيدنا على رضي الله عنه للخلافة فقد زاد الطلب على القصاص من دم سيدنا عثمان وكان رأى سيدنا على هو التروي لتفويت المؤامرة خاصة وأنه كان من بين من أيدوا وفد مصر الذين تأمروا على سيدنا عثمان كان من بينهم بعض الصحابة وإن لم يشترك أحد منهم في القتل ولكن لم يمهل أتباع سيدنا عثمان خاصة من أتوا من الشام وعلى رأسهم سيدنا معاوية لم يمهلوا سيدنا على الفرصة مما أكد تفرق المسلمين.
اشتد الخلاف والقتال بين المعسكرين معسكر سيدنا على ومعسكر سيدنا معاوية حتى كادت الغلبة أن تكون لسيدنا على فرفع أتباع معاوية المصاحف وطالبوا بالتحكيم وقبل سيدنا على التحكيم فخرج عليه بعض أنصاره و سموا بالخوارج وكان هذا أول إنشقاق مذهبى فعلى بين المسلمين.
مقتل  الشهيد سيدنا على بن أبى طالب :
اتفق ثلاثة من الخوارج على قتل سيدنا عليّ بن أبي طالب وسيدنا ومعاوية بن أبي سفيان وسيدنا عمرو بن العاص 
. أخذ عبد الرحمن بن ملجم وقد كان من شيعة على قبل أن ينقلب عليه أخذ على عاتقه قتل سيدنا عليّ فدخل عليه المسجد في بزوغ الفجر وهو يتلوا قول الله تعالى( وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَشْرِي نَفْسَهُ ابْتِغَاء مَرْضَاتِ اللّهِ 207) سورة البقرة 
 وأخذ يكررها فأكمل له سيدنا على باقي الآية  (وَاللّهُ رَؤُوفٌ بِالْعِبَادِ  )فضربه ابن ملجم بسيف مسموم على رأسه.
 أمسك المسلمين بالقاتل وأرادوا أن يفتكوا به فقال سيدنا على وكان يعانى سكرات الموت من أثر ضربة السيف المسموم ( احبسوه ثلاثاً وأطعموه واسقوه، فإن أعش أرَ فيه رأيي، وإن متّ فاقتلوه ولا تمثّلوا به ). 
تسببت الضربة في موت سيدنا على، فأخذ عبد الله بن جعفر ابن ملجم وضرب عنقه.
- أخبرنا : أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الصفار ، ثنا : الحسن بن علي بن بحر بن بري ، ثنا : أبي ، وأخبرنا : أحمد بن جعفر القطيعي ، ثنا : عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل ، حدثني : أبي ، ثنا : علي بن بحر بن بري ، ثنا : محمد بن إسحاق ، حدثني : يزيد ب : كنت أنا وعلي رفيقين في غزوة ذي العشيرة فلما نزلها رسول الله (ص) وأقام بها رأينا ناساًً من بني مدلج يعملون في عين لهم في نخل ، فقال لي علي : يا أبا اليقظان هل لك أن تأتي هؤلاء فننظر كيف يعملون فجئناهم فنظرنا إلى عملهم ساعة ثم غشينا النوم ، فإنطلقت أنا وعلي فإضطجعنا في صور من النخل في دقعاء من التراب فنمنا فوالله ما أيقظنا إلاّّ رسول الله (ص) يحركنا برجله ، وقد تتربنا من تلك الدقعاء فقال رسول الله (ص) : يا أبا تراب لما يرى عليه من التراب ، فقال رسول الله (ص) ألا أحدثكما بأشقى الناس رجلين قلنا : بلى يا رسول الله ، قال : أحيمر ثمود الذي عقر الناقة والذي يضر بك يا علي على هذه يعني قرنه ، حتى تبتل هذه من الدم يعني لحيته ، هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه ، بهذه الزيادة إنما إتفقا على حديث أبي حازم ، عن سهل بن سعد : قم أبا تراب.. رواه أحمد والنسائي في فضائل علي والبخاري في تاريخه والبزار والطحاوي وابن أبي عاصم وأبو نعيم والدولابي، وصححه الحاكم وأقره الذهبي، وقال الهيثمي : رجاله موثقون فالحديث بمجموع طرقه صحيح، والله تعالى أعلم. 
كان قتل سيدنا على رضي الله عنه هو ذروة المؤامرة فمن قتله (عبد الرحمن بن ملجم المرادي ) كان من المسلمين العباد بل وكان وممن شهدوا فتح مصر وقرأ القرآن والفقه وقيل إن سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كتب إلى سيدنا عمرو بن العاص: أن قرب دار عبد الرحمن بن ملجم من المسجد ليعلم الناس القرآن والفقه، فوسع له مكان داره وكان يعد من الفرسان والفقه وقد خرج مع من خرجوا على سيدنا على بعد قبوله التحكيم وكان يظن ومن معه أن قتل سيدنا على وسيدنا معاوية وسيدنا عمرو بن العاص سينهى فرقة المسلمين
يعتبر الخوارج والنصيرية وهم من الشيعة ويسمون الآن بالعلويين يعتبرون عبد الرحمن بن ملجم من أفضل الأمة وغالوا فيه بشدة كما سبق وغالوا فى سيدنا على رضي الله عنه وفى هذا الأمر قال الفقيه أبو محمد بن حزم ::(: يقولون إن ابن ملجم أفضل أهل الأرض، خلص روح اللاهوت من ظلمة الجسد وكدره).
أنى أتعجب يا مسلمين لهذا الجنون فأنهم اعتبروا كما فهمت أن سيدنا على إله وأن قاتله أفضل أهل الأرض لأنه خلص اللاهوت من ظلمة الجسد !!! .وللعلم فأن النصيرية ومنهم حكام سوريا ( حافظ الأسد وأسرته وأخرهم بشار الأسد )ويطلق عليهم في أيامنا هذه العلويين وهو الاسم  الذي أطلقه عليهم المحتل الفرنسي لتعاونهم معه أثناء احتلاله لسورية .
بينما تعتبر الشيعة وفرقها أن  ابن ملجم أشقى الخلق في الآخرة.
ونحن أهل السنة نعتبر أن حكمه هو حكم قاتل عثمان: وقاتل الزبير، و قاتل عمار وقاتل طلحة، وقاتل سعيد بن جبير ونرجوا النار لهؤلاء القتلة.
بعد سيدنا على تحققت الفتنة الكبرى التي أرادها أعداء الإسلام فقد انقسمت الأمة إلى ثلاثة مذاهب كما أسلفنا من قبل هم ( أهل السنة والجماعة – الشيعة الذين تشيعوا لسيدنا على فى حياته ثم غلوا بعد موته – الخوارج ). ثم أنقسم كل مذهب لفرق وكل هذه المذاهب والفرق ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان .

أنتظرونى مع باقى الحلقات بمشيئة الله

----------


## سماح عطية

*أستاذي الفاضل . سيد جعيتم*
*بعد قراءتي للحلقة الأولى رغبت في التعقيب عليها أولاً ؛* 
*في الإسلام أصول لا خلاف عليها ، ومن الأصول تخرج الفروع ، بل ومن الفروع يخرج فروع الفروع ؛*
*فالإسلام كالشجرة المورقة حفظها الله من كل سوء .*
*أما الاصول فلا خلاف فيها ؛ إنما يتواجد الخلاف في الفروع وفي فروع الفروع ،*
*وهذا بسبب استنباط كل عالم للحكم الشرعي فيما بين يديه من أدلة من الكتاب والسنة ،*
*وأتحدث هنــا عن فقهاء المذاهب الأربعة ...*
*مع العلم أنهم اتفقوا في الكثير والكثير من المسائل الفقهية وجاء اختلافهم في بعضها ؛*
*وذلك بسبب اختلاف البلدان وأحوال البشر والأعراف أحياناً .*

*على أن هذا الإختلاف لا يأثم متبعه ، ولا* *يـُخرج من الإسلام*
*إذ هناك من الأمور الباطنة والظاهرة ما تــُخرج معتقدها من الإسلام ،*
*وإن صلى وصام وادّعى أنه مسلماً* 
*سأعود بإذن الله لقراءة باقي الحلقات والتعقيب عليها*
*جزاكَ الله خيراً أستاذ.سيد ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## سماح عطية

*وجدتُ هذا التسجيل الصوتي لشيخ الإسلام ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في اختلاف العلماء ؛* 
*فـ وددتُ عرضه في الموضوع عسى أن يــُفيد* 
*

* 
*في حفظ الله*

----------


## اليمامة

ما شاء الله عليك أستاذنا الفاضل سيد جعيتم 
موضوع قيم جدا وأراه هام جدا جدا ..
وأنا الأخرى من دعاة التقريب بين المذاهب وإن كنت أرى أن فى اختلافهم رحمة ..رحمة بنا وطالما كان هذا الإختلاف فيما لا يخص المتن ..أو التشريع الأساسى ويقبل التسامح أو التراحم فيه ..

أتابع معك بشغف وأدعو الله أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ..

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*



			
				أستاذي الفاضل . سيد جعيتم
بعد قراءتي للحلقة الأولى رغبت في التعقيب عليها أولاً ؛


في الإسلام أصول لا خلاف عليها ، ومن الأصول تخرج الفروع ، بل ومن الفروع يخرج فروع الفروع ؛
فالإسلام كالشجرة المورقة حفظها الله من كل سوء .
أما الاصول فلا خلاف فيها ؛ إنما يتواجد الخلاف في الفروع وفي فروع الفروع ،
وهذا بسبب استنباط كل عالم للحكم الشرعي فيما بين يديه من أدلة من الكتاب والسنة ،
وأتحدث هنــا عن فقهاء المذاهب الأربعة ...
مع العلم أنهم اتفقوا في الكثير والكثير من المسائل الفقهية وجاء اختلافهم في بعضها ؛
وذلك بسبب اختلاف البلدان وأحوال البشر والأعراف أحياناً .

على أن هذا الإختلاف لا يأثم متبعه ، ولا يـُخرج من الإسلام
إذ هناك من الأمور الباطنة والظاهرة ما تــُخرج معتقدها من الإسلام ،
وإن صلى وصام وادّعى أنه مسلماً


سأعود بإذن الله لقراءة باقي الحلقات والتعقيب عليها
جزاكَ الله خيراً أستاذ.سيد ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
			
		

*

*ابتى العزيزة / سماح
الحمد لله متفق معك تماماً .. 
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*



			
				ما شاء الله عليك أستاذنا الفاضل سيد جعيتم 
موضوع قيم جدا وأراه هام جدا جدا ..
وأنا الأخرى من دعاة التقريب بين المذاهب وإن كنت أرى أن فى اختلافهم رحمة ..رحمة بنا وطالما كان هذا الإختلاف فيما لا يخص المتن ..أو التشريع الأساسى ويقبل التسامح أو التراحم فيه ..

أتابع معك بشغف وأدعو الله أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ..
			
		

*

*أبنتى العزيزة / اليمامة
نعم علماء الأصول اتفقوا وعلماء الفروع أختلفوا وكان فى إختلافهم رحمة .. وهذا كله صب فى صالح الإسلام 
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*هيا نقرب بين المدارس الإسلامية
بقلم: سيد جعيتم



(وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ)

الحلقة الرابعة

وقد قسم العلماء أسباب الاختلاف إلى ثلاثة أسباب هي:-
المجال السياسي :حسم سيدنا على الموقف السياسي بمبايعته للخلفاء الذين سبقوه حفاظاً منه على جمع كلمة المسلمين، ووحدتهم إلى أن ظهرت فتنة القصاص من دم عثمان بعد مقتله وتولى سيدنا على الخلافة وفى عصره ظهر الخوارج كأول انقسام مذهبي والمذاهب الثلاثة التي نشأت عن الفتنة هي:
الخوارج:
خرجوا على سيدنا على بعد قبوله التحكيم وانقسموا لعدة فرق ومنها ( الأزارقة،  النجدات، الصفرية ) وتضاف الأباضية لهذه الفرق وإن كان أهلها يرفضون أن نعدهم من الخوارج.
 الشيعة :
 و هم من تشيعوا لسيدنا على فى حياته ثم اتخذوا بعد موته أبعاداً مذهبية وذاد غلوهم بعد ما حدث لابنيه سيدنا الحسن وسيدنا الحسين وفرقهم كثيرة، منها ( الإمامية وفروعها مثل الاثنا عشرية، والإسماعيلية، الزيدية ).
أهل السنة والجماعة : 
وهم الغالبية العظمى من المسلمين الذين قالوا بأن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم   لم ينصّ على خليفة بعينه وترك الأمر شورى للمسلمين ولم يفضلوا أى من الخلفاء الراشدين على الأخر بل أخذوا بترتيب توليهم للخلافة.
و على اثر الاختلافات بين أهل السنة والجماعة والشيعة والخوارج وظهور دعاوى التكفير ظهرت المرجئة وسموا مرجئةً لإرجائهم أمر المختلفين إلى الله. 
المجال  العقائدي 
بعد قضية الخلافة ظهرت قضية الإيمان والكفر و الاختلاف على مفهومهم وأصر الشيعة على إتباع رأى أصحاب سيدنا عليّ وشيعته. وقال المرجئة أن الإيمانن والكفر يصح بمجرد التصديق. وخالفهم المعتزلة فهم يشترطون العمل، ومرتكب الكبيرة عندهم في منزلة بين المنزلتين. و كفر الخوارج مرتكب الكبيرة وهم أقرب في هذا لفكر المعتزلة. بينما يرى أهل السنة والجماعة الإيمان يكون بإتباع كتاب الله عز وجل وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم  في كلّ قضية من قضايا العقيدة، وعدم ردّ أيّ شيء منهما أو تأويله، والالتزام بما كان عليه أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم. 
بعد ذلك ظهر علم الكلام وبحث فى مسائل الإختلاف ومنها القضاء والقدر وهل الإنسان مخير في أفعاله أم مسير والحرية فى اختيار الأفعال و مسائل الوعد والوعيد ثم كبر الحديث فى الإختلاف فكان هناك من يثبت الصفات ومن ينفيها 
وكم تمنيت لو تصدى العلماء الأفاضل من كل المذاهب للبحث الصحيح في كتب الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة سنية وشيعية واتفقوا على الصحيح منها فيكون ما اتفقوا عليه هو الحق، ولما لا وقد سبقنا في ذلك أهل الكتاب من المسيحيين عندما ثبتوا أناجيلهم الأربعة المعروفة الآن ( لوقا / متى / يوحنا / مرقص ) وأوقفوا العمل بباقي الأناجيل التي كانت بين أيديهم.بينما نحنُ ما زلنا نتخبط حتى في توحيد أهلة الشهور العربية !!.
وأقول لمن يتمذهبون بمذهب غير مذهبنا السني أن خطوات التقريب بل والتوحد قريبة لو صفت النوايا وتلاقينا على طاعة الخالق سبحانه وتعالى وحب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولنا أن نتعلم 
من العلاقة والصلة التي كانت قائمة بين أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين ألـ البيت رضي الله عنهم جميعاً فلا يجب أن يطعن أحد على أي من الصحابة الكرام أو أمهات المؤمنين ، ولا ننسى أن سيدنا على كرم الله وجهه أطلق أسماء الصحابة الكرام ( أبو بكر / عمر / عثمان ) رضي الله عنهم  على بعض  أولاده وكذا فعل أولاده الحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهما كما أن  سيدنا على زوج ابنته السيدة أم كلثوم لسيدنا عمر بن الخطاب ولم يكن زواج السيدة أم كلثوم من سيدنا عمر تقية قام بها سيدنا على كرم الله وجهه كما يقول الشيعة فنحن نعلم شجاعة سيدنا على وإنه لا يخشى في الله لومة لائم 
يا علماء المسلمين سنة وشيعة يا من نتعلم منكم الدين أسباب الخلافات التي تفرق بين المسلمين يمكن أن ننهيها لو صفيت النوايا ولم يبحث أي منكم عن صالحه الشخصي.
الحلقة القادمة
لماذا يختلف أهل الفرق السنية .*

----------


## سماح عطية

*قرأتُ الحلقة الثانية ...* 
*استوقفتني مقولة للدكتور محمد السعيدي :*
*" الفقه الإسلامي مثل الطقس ؛ يؤثر فيه الموقع والتضاريس ؛ من يريد فقهاً واحداً* 
*كــ من يريد تضاريس واحدة ؛ وهذا محال "* 
*وأعتقد أنه يقصد هنا المذاهب السنية ، ولا أرى فيها معضلة خلاف .*
*أما بالنسبة للمذهب الشيعي فهنا لي وقفة !*
*لا أرى غضاضة في معاملة أي مسلم أياً كان مذهبه على أنه أخي في الإسلام ؛* 
*له ما لي من حقوق و واجبات ؛*
*ما لم يخرج منه سلوك أو قول يخالف عقيدة الإسلام أو يضرب أصول الإسلام وهو مـُدرك ؛ هنا سأتعامل معه على أنه انسان فقط ...*
*وفرق بين أن اعتبره أخي في الإسلام ، أو أعامله بالإنسانية فقط !* 
*فكما ذكرتُ سابقاً أن هناك من الأقوال والأفعال ما يخرج بها المسلم من الإسلام ،*
*وإن صلى وصام وادعى أنه مسلماً ...* 
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*" الشرك في أمتي أخفى من دبيب النمل على الصفا "*
*الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس* 
*فرباطنا جميعاً أصول الإسلام وثوابت عقائده ؛* 
*أما الفروع فــ خــُذ منها ما شئت ، و سآخــُذ منها ما أشاء ؛*
*لــنظل بالإسلام إخواناً .*

----------


## sameh atiya

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالك يا أستاذ سيد

نظرة في الحلقة الثالثة وقصة مقتل الشهيد المظلوم سيدنا عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه

مما ذُكر بأن سيدنا عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه لم يستطع الرد على بعض الشبهات ولكن الحقيقة هو أنه قام بالرد على جميع شبهاتهم على الملأ حتى أنه وبعد الشبهة الثالثة *سألوه أن يقيلهم من بقية شبهاتهم ولكنه رضي الله عنه أراد أن يوضح للناس حقيقتهم، ويكشف لهم خطيئتهم، ويزيل الشبهات من قلوبهم، فمضى رضي الله عنه يجيب عن الشبهة تلو الأخرى .*

*بالنسبة لشبهة بأن سيدنا عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه كان يعين أقاربه ولاة :.*
*فالرد عليها بانه كان خمسة ولاة من بني أمية فقد ولاة وهم سيدنا سعيد بن العاص رضي الله عنه وسيدنا الوليد بن عقبة رضي الله عنه وتم عزلهم وتبقى سيدنا عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي الصرح رضي الله عنه وسيدنا عبدالله بن عامر رضي الله عنه والي البصرة وسيدنا معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه والي الشام فقط ثلاثة من 18 والي .*
*أي أنه لم يكن ولاة من أقاربه إلا ثلاثة فقط .*
*وسيدنا عبدالله بن سعد بن أبي الصرح رضي الله عنه ولاه سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ونحن نعرف شروط سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه الشديدة في تعيين الولاة .*
*وأيضاً سيدنا معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه من قام بتوليته هو سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه .*
*أي أن سيدنا عثمان رضي الله عنه لم يعين إلا والياً واحداً فقط وهو سيدنا عبدالله بن عامر رضي الله عنه* .


*وإن شاء الله لي العودة فسأعود بإذن الله*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *قرأتُ الحلقة الثانية ...* 
> *استوقفتني مقولة للدكتور محمد السعيدي :*
> *" الفقه الإسلامي مثل الطقس ؛ يؤثر فيه الموقع والتضاريس ؛ من يريد فقهاً واحداً* 
> *كــ من يريد تضاريس واحدة ؛ وهذا محال "* 
> *وأعتقد أنه يقصد هنا المذاهب السنية ، ولا أرى فيها معضلة خلاف .*
> *أما بالنسبة للمذهب الشيعي فهنا لي وقفة !*
> *لا أرى غضاضة في معاملة أي مسلم أياً كان مذهبه على أنه أخي في الإسلام ؛* 
> *له ما لي من حقوق و واجبات ؛*
> *ما لم يخرج منه سلوك أو قول يخالف عقيدة الإسلام أو يضرب أصول الإسلام وهو مـُدرك ؛ هنا سأتعامل معه على أنه انسان فقط ...*
> ...


* 
بارك الله فيك يا سماح
صدقينى مشاركاتك فى الموضوع هامة .. والحمد لله ليس بيننا ولن يكون أى إختلاف .. وأنا متفقك معك ومتفق مع الأخريين طالما لم يخرجوا عن الشريعة .. ولكن إذا خرجوا عن الشريعة فنحن أكيد نكون مختلفين معهم .
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كيف حالك يا أستاذ سيد
> 
> نظرة في الحلقة الثالثة وقصة مقتل الشهيد المظلوم سيدنا عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه
> 
> مما ذُكر بأن سيدنا عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه لم يستطع الرد على بعض الشبهات ولكن الحقيقة هو أنه قام بالرد على جميع شبهاتهم على الملأ حتى أنه وبعد الشبهة الثالثة *سألوه أن يقيلهم من بقية شبهاتهم ولكنه رضي الله عنه أراد أن يوضح للناس حقيقتهم، ويكشف لهم خطيئتهم، ويزيل الشبهات من قلوبهم، فمضى رضي الله عنه يجيب عن الشبهة تلو الأخرى .*
> 
> *بالنسبة لشبهة بأن سيدنا عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه كان يعين أقاربه ولاة :.*
> *فالرد عليها بانه كان خمسة ولاة من بني أمية فقد ولاة وهم سيدنا سعيد بن العاص رضي الله عنه وسيدنا الوليد بن عقبة رضي الله عنه وتم عزلهم وتبقى سيدنا عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي الصرح رضي الله عنه وسيدنا عبدالله بن عامر رضي الله عنه والي البصرة وسيدنا معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه والي الشام فقط ثلاثة من 18 والي .*
> ...


*ابنى العزيز / سامح
أتمنى أن تكون دائماً بخير أنت والأسرة الكريمة .. سعيد بمشاركتك وإضافتك لتوضيح أمور خاصة بمقتل سيدنا عثمان بن عفان رضى الله عنه .
أنت تعلم أن التاريخ الدينى يتعرض مثل أى تاريخ عند كتابته لأراء مختلفة قد يكون هوى من كتبها مسيطر عليه . لذا أحاول دائماً أن أتى بالمعلومة من أكثر من مصدر وأكون فى غاية السعادة عندما يبادر أحد المسلمين بتصحيح أى من المغالطات .
أدعوا لك بالخير .. اشكرك*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*هيا نقرب بين المدارس الإسلامية
بقلم: سيد جعيتم



(وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ)

الحلقة الخامسة

لماذا يختلف أهل الفرق السنية .
سألت السؤال التالي من قبل عندما اشتد النقاش بين المنتسبين للسلفية وبين المنتسبين للصوفية والذي وصل لحد لا نرضى عنه وكان سؤالي:
المسلم الذي يؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله ويؤدى أركان الإسلام كاملة ويبات ليله ولا يوجد في قلبه ذرة حسد أو حقد على أخيه المسلم ولا ينتمي لأي مذهب أو فرقة إسلامية.. هل هو مسلم ؟
أجاب الجميع:  نعم هو مسلم
 فقلت: علام تتناقشون وتختلفون !!
وقد تذكرت موقف لشيخ الإسلام المرحوم الشيخ محمد الغزالي عندما كان في الحرم المكي ووجد اختلاف على كيفية وضع الأيدي أثناء الصلاة وقد وصل النقاش لحد الاختلاف فصاح في المختلفين قائلاً:  لو أديت الصلاة وأنا رافع يدي لأعلى هل تبطل صلاتي ؟ 
قالوا: لا فقال إذاً لماذا تختلفون ؟
 الحمد لله أفتخر بأنني مسلم أقرأ القرآن الكريم وأتبع سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأقوم بتأدية أركان الإسلام وأحب جميع المسلمين على اختلاف منازلهم و فرقهم وطوائفهم وإمامي هو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنبذ كل ما يفرق المسلمين. 
أقول ذلك لأني أعلم أن هناك من يختلف معي فيما أعتقده وقد يصل الحد بالبعض أثناء النقاش للخروج عن قواعد الحديث وقد حدث معي في كل المرات التي تحدثت فيها في نفس الموضوع ولكن يعلم الله سبحانه وتعالى أنني لا أبتغى إلا وجهه الكريم.
و أقول أن جميع الفرق التي تندرج تحت المذهب السني تضع نصب أعينها شرع الله وأوامره وأحكامه وأناشد المختلفين فأقول (يا من تضعون الإسلام في صورة لا يرضاها الله ورسوله، يا من يكفر بعضكم بعضا، يا من تتقاتلون وكل منكم يظن أنه على الحق، يا من تحققون مأرب الصهيونية العالمية والمتربصين بالإسلام، يا من توقفون تقدم الأمة الإسلامية وتجعلوها أمة متخلفة، يا من صدق فيكم حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (يوشك أن تتداعى عليكم الأمم كما تتداعى الأكلة إلى قصعتها، قالوا: أمن قلة نحن يومئذ يا رسول الله؟ قال: بل أنت يومئذ كثير، ولكنكم غثاء كغثاء السيل، ولينزعن الله من صدور عدوكم المهابة منكم، وليقذفن في قلوبكم الوهن، قالوا: وما الوهن؟ قال: حب الدنيا وكراهية الموت( أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود .
أذكركم جميعاً بقول رب العزة جل جلاله   ( وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ وَاذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنتُمْ أَعْدَاء فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُم بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنتُمْ عَلَىَ شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِّنَ النَّارِ فَأَنقَذَكُم مِّنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ )(سورة آل عمران :103)إذا كنا نريد أن نكون خير أمة أخرجت للناس وأن تكون كلمة الله هي العليا وتكون صورة الإسلام نقية وأن تتحرر أراضى المسلمين فى فلسطين والعراق وأفغانستان والشيشان والصومال فعليكم بالتوحد خلف إمام واحد هو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ونبذ خلافاتكم ووضع صالح الإسلام قبل أي صالح أخر. 
إلى اللقاء فى الحلقة المقبلة تحت عنوان ( خطورة تفرقنا )أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*هيا نقرب بين المدارس الإسلامية
بقلم: سيد جعيتم


(وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ)

الحلقة السادسة
خطورة تفرقنا :
حذرنا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم من إتباع شيطان السلطة والسلطان حيث يأمر كل من تسلطن وأتباعه بمنازعة غيرهم بل والاقتتال معهم والكل ينتمي اسماً للإسلام وهم يتناسون أن من يضرب رقبة أخيه المسلم فأنه يعد من الكافرين فيحققون ما يريده أعداء الإسلام بيد المسلمين وقد قال الرسول الكريم عليه أفضل صلاة وسلام في خطبة الوداع:
 ( (لا ترجعوا بعدي كفارا يضرب بعضكم رقاب بعض))
 وأنذرنا الخالق سبحانه وتعالى من أن نتنازع فنفشل فقال عز من قائل
 ( وَلاَ تَنَازَعُواْ فَتَفْشَلُواْ وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ 46[ سورة الأنفال : 46 ]
إذاً فإننا طالما نحن متفرقون فسنكون ضعفاء فاشلون والخاسر هو الإسلام والسبب الرئيسي من وجهة نظري فيما نحن فيه هم أصحاب السلطان ومن يدعون أنهم علماء ومنهم من يفتى على هواه ومن ينضوي تحت عبأة الحاكم فيفتى لصالح الحاكم ومن يغريه المال فيحقق مصالح أعداء الدين من غير المسلمين فيزعزعون الثقة فنتشكك جميعاً في ديننا فيرتد من يرتد ويعتنق الآخرون السلوك الدنيوي بدلاً من تعاليم الدين وينكفئ البعض على نفسه فتخسره الأمة ويصبح نموذجاً سلبياً يقلده غيره فيجنوا على الآمة وتموت رسالتها مع أن أمتنا لا تجتمع على ضلالة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الحديث الذى رواه ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما   (إن الله لا يجمع هذه الأمة على ضلالة أبداً، وإن يد الله مع الجماعة، فاتبعوا السواد الأعظم، فإن من شذ شذ في النار) رواه الترمذي، والحاكم. 
 وللأسف الشديد عندنا الأزهر الشريف وقد تخرج منه أعظم علماء الإسلام المعاصرين ولكن البعض يشكك في علمائه ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: 
"الْمُسْلِمُ أَخُو الْمُسْلِمِ لَا يَظْلِمُهُ وَلَا يَخْذُلُهُ وَلَا يَحْقِرُهُ التَّقْوَى هَاهُنَا" وَيُشِيرُ إِلَى صَدْرِهِ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ، 
"بِحَسْبِ امْرِئٍ مِن الشَّرِّ أَنْ يَحْقِرَ أَخَاهُ الْمُسْلِمَ كُلُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ حَرَامٌ دَمُهُ وَمَالُهُ وَعِرْضُهُ".أخرجه أحمد ، ومسلم .
ولا أقول أن علماء الأزهر هم فقط العلماء فيوجد علماء محترمين لا ينتمون للأزهر الشريف وأتمنى أن ينضوي الجميع وينصهروا في بوتقة واحدة تخرج لنا عالم يعتبره الجميع الإمام الأكبر أو شيخ الإسلام فيتبعه كل المسلمين ولنا مثل في بابا غير المسلمين الذي تطاع كلمته من جميع أتباعه.
 ومن هنا أحي الشيخ الدكتور / احمد الطيب شيخ الجامع الأزهر على جهده في توحيد كلمة المسلمين و جعل منصب شيخ الأزهر بالانتخاب من قبل لجنة من كبار العلماء.

أعلم أنه حتى ولو توحدت كلمة المسلمين فسنجد اختلافات ولكنها لن تكون خلافات مثل التي نراها الآن ولكنها اختلافات في الفروع وهى من باب الرحمة وأعود لمقولة الإمام مالك لهارون الرشيد عندما أراد أن يعمم كتاب الإمام مالك الموطأ على جميع المسلمين فقال له الإمام مالك  ( علماء
الأصول اتفقوا وعلماء الفروع اختلفوا وكان في اختلافهم رحمة ) واختلاف الفروع يوفر مساحة واسعة لكل مجتهد حقيقي فتستفيد الأمة من اجتهاده خاصة مع ظهور مستجدات متجددة في حياتنا اليومية المعاصرة مع اختلاف العادات والتقاليد الأماكن والبلدان. 
وهنا يجب أن أذكر بأن جميع فرق أهل السنة تأخذ فقهها من المذاهب السنية الأربعة ( ابو حنيفة – مالك – الشافعى – ابن حنبل ) وقد بحثت فلم أجد أى اختلاف فى أصول هذه المذاهب فذاد تعجبى من الإصرار على أن نصل بالإختلاف للخلاف مع أننا كلنا ننهل من منبع واحد هو القرآن الكريم وسنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
أسس تعزيز التقريب بين الفرق :
تكلم الكثير من العلماء عن المبادئ الخاصة بالتقريب بين المذاهب والفرق وأجملها في الأتي:
 1- تفهم حقيقة موقف الطرف الآخر من مصادره الموثقة أو من العلماء الثقات المعروفين .
2- حسن الظن فالإسلام يقيم العلاقة بين أبنائه على حسن الظن والبعد عن شطط الغلاة.
3- التركيز على نقاط الاتفاق وهى المساحة الأكبر بين الفرق لتقريب المسافات مع التحاور نقاط الخلاف وهى تحتل مساحة ضئيلة.  
 4- الإيمان بالقرآن الكريم و بأصول العقائد المعروفة و أركان الإسلام وشعائره الكبرى.
5- تجنب الاستفزاز في الحوار وعدم اجتناب تكفير كل من قال: "لا إله إلا الله"
6- المصارحة والحذر من دسائس الأعداء و التلاحم في وقت الشدة
وقد رأينا غير المسلمين يتوحدون ويتناسون خلافاتهم، وقبل ذلك رأينا التقارب بين المذاهب المسيحية بعضها وبعض، بل رأينا التقارب بين المسيحية واليهودية برغم العداء التاريخي بينهما حتى أصدر الفاتيكان وثيقته الشهيرة بتبرئة اليهود من دم المسيح.إلى اللقاء فى الحلقة القادمة (الفرق بين المذهب والفرقة ) أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*هيا نقرب بين المدارس الإسلامية

بقلم: سيد جعيتم



(وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ)


الحلقة السابعة:
الفرق بين المذهب والفرقة
المذهب : مجموعة مبادئ وآراء متصلة ومنسقة، لمفكر واحد أو لمدرسة فكرية ويندرج تحتها المذاهب السنية الأربعة المعروفة وهى كلها مذاهب متفقة في الأصول مع وجود اختلافات في الفروع وهى غير المذاهب التي قسمت الإسلام إلى شيعة وخوارج وسنة .
الفِرْقة: جماعة تربطها معتقدات معينة. 
وكما سبق وأسلفنا فأمة الإسلام متفقة في الأصول ( الدين وأركانه- ثوابت الشريعة وحدودها ) -ومتنوعة في فـي فـروع الفـقه ( عبـادات  - معاملات ) ومن هنا كانت نشأة المذاهب الفقهية . 
أما الفِرق الإسلامية ففيها التنوع مع الاتفاق في الأصول وتعدّديتها كانت في فروع النظريات المتعلقة بالفروع.
ويقول العلماء (إن أكبر تنوع بين الفرق كان في مباحث الذات والصفات الإلهية واعتبروها هوامش أمام مباحث التوحيد. وظاهرة التعدّدية في المذاهب الفقهية من سمات الغنى والثراء الفكري في الفروع الإسلامية )
ومن أقيم ما قيل في هذا الموضوع قول ابن القيم : يوجد نوعان من الفقه :
فقه أحكام الحوادث الكلية وفيه تعددت الإجتهادات ولم تتحول إلى عقائد منغلقة.
فقه في نفس الواقع وأحوال الناس.
ثم يطابق الفقيه بينهما فيعطي الواقع حكمه من الواجب، ولا يجعل الواجب مخالفاً للواقع. وقد قال الإمام الأعظم أبـي حنـيفة النعمان: هذا الذي نحن فيه رأي، لا نجبر أحداً عليه.. إنه أحسن ما قدرنا عليه، ومن جاءنا بشيء أحسن منه قبلناه .
مذاهب أهل السنة كلها مذاهب حق لا سيما مذاهب الأئمة الأربعة ولنلقى نظرة على بعض الإجتهادات بين مؤسسي المذاهب السنية علماً بأنه لا يوجد اختلاف فهم يتفقون جميعا على وجوب الرجوع إلى الكتاب والسنة لاستنباط الأحكام منهما: - 
الإمام أبي حنيفة النعمان:
هو نعمان بن ثابت بن زوطا بن مرزبان‎ المولود سنة (80 هـ/699م) اشتهر بورعه، وكان تاجراً مشهوراً بالصدقِ والأمانة والوفاء حفظ  القرآن  الكريم فى صباه وكان يطوف على مجالس العلم  حاملاً أوراقه وقلمه، ودرس علم الكلام و برع فيه مكّنته من مجادلة ومحاجات أصحاب الفرق المختلفة في بعض مسائل العقيدة، ثم درس الفقه على يد حماد بن أبي سليمان. وورث أبو حنيفة عن أبيه و جده حبا لآل البيت وكان له أسوة حسنه فى أستاذه وصديقه الأمام جعفر الصادق. مما  أوغر عليه  صدور الأمويين و العباسيين .
بلغ عدد شيوخ أبي حنيفة أربعة آلاف شيخ، فيهم سبعة من الصحابة، وثلاثة وتسعون من التابعين، والباقي من أتباعهم وأبرزهم : حماد بن أبي سليمان وبعد موت شيخه حماد بن أبي سليمان آلت رياسة حلقة الفقه إلى أبي حنيفة، وهو في الأربعين من عمره
نشأ مذهب أبي حنيفة في الكوفة مهد مدرسة الرأي ــ تميز مذهبه بالنظر وقد قال: آخذ بكتاب اللَّه، فإن لم أجد، فبسنة رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه و سلم ، فإن لم أجد في كتاب اللَّه ولا سنة رسوله، أخذت بأقضية أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي رضي اللَّه عنهم، ثم بأقضية الصحابة، ثم آخذ بقول من شئت من الصحابة وأدع قول من شئت منهم، لا أخرج عن قولهم إلى قول غيرهم، ثم أقيس بعد ذلك إذا اختلفوا، ولا أقدم القياس على النص ؛ لأن النص لا يحتاج إلى قياس. فإذا انتهى الأمر إلى إبراهيم والشعبي وابن سيرين والحسن وعطاء وسعيد بن المسيب فقوم اجتهدوا، فأجتهد كما اجتهدوا، وليس بين اللَّه وبين أحد من خلقه قرابة.
كان أبو حنيفة يشترط في قبول الحديث شروطاً متشدد للتأكد من صحة نسبتها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذا التشدد هو ما حملهُ على التوسع في تفسير ما صح عنده منها حتى يواجه النوازل والمشكلات المتجددة. حتى أنه كان يستنبط أحكام لأحداث لم تقع في عصره وهو ما يسمى بالفقه التقديري وفرص المسائل، وقد أكثر منه لإكثاره استعمال القياس، روي أنه وضع ستين ألف مسألة من هذا النوع.
 جاء في ترجمته في تأريخ بغداد عن الحسن بن زياد اللؤلؤي يقول: سمعت أبا حنيفة يقول قولنا هذا رأي، وهو أحسن ما قدرنا عليه فمن جاءنا بأحسن من قولنا فهو أولى بالصواب منا
وتوفي أبو حنيفة في بغداد في  (11  من جمادى الأولى 150هـ/14 من يونيو 767م) ويقع قبره في مدينة بغداد بمنطقة الأعظمية  في مقبرة الخيزران على الجانب الشرقي من نهر دجلة
الإمام مالك :هو مالك بن أنس بن مالك بن أبي عامرولد بالمدينة المنورة سنة 93 من الهجرة وقد اشتهرت أسرته باشتغالها بالعلم فحفظ القرآن الكريم صغيراً ثم حفظ أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على يد الفقيه ) ربيعة الرأي( ثم تتلمذ لمدة سبع سنوات على يد العالم الكبير(ابن هرمز)   وقد قال ابن هرمز لجاريته عن مالك الصبي الأشقر: دعيه يدخل فذلك عالم الناسثم تتلمذ على يد نافع (مولى عبد الله بن عمر) أحد الرواة العظام الذين رووا عن ابن عمر أحاديث الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم. بعدها لازم مالك بن أنس المحدث الكبير (ابن شهاب الزهري(الذي قال عن الإمام مالك أنه من حفاظ الأحاديث 
لم يجلس مالك بن أنس للفتوى حتى شهد له سبعون من جلة العلماء أنه أهل لذلك.
اشتهر الإمام مالك بكتابه (الموطأ) وهو كتاب حديث وفقه معًا، جمع فيه ما قوي عنده من حديث أهل الحجاز وأضاف إليه أقوال الصحابة وفتاوى التابعين، ثم رتبه على أبواب الفقه كالطهارة والصلاة والزكاة، وقد عمل في هذا الكتاب نحو أربعين عامًا.
مات  مالك بن أنس شيخ الأئمة، وإمام دار الهجرة، بالمدينة سنة 179هـ وهو ابن تسعين سنة.
قواعد مذهبه النظر عنده في الأخذ بنص القرآن الكريم.. ثم بظاهره ـ  وهو العموم ـ، ثم بدليله ـ  وهو مفهوم المخالفة ـ، ثم بمفهومه، أي مفهوم الموافقة، ثم بتنبيهه، وهو التنبيه على العلة، ومع هذه الأصول الخمسة للتعامل مع القرآن، يأتي مثلها في التعامل مع السنة النبوية، وبعد هذه الأصول العشرة يأتي الإجماع، ثم القياس، ثم عمل أهل المدينة، ثم الاستحسان، ثم الحكم بسد الذرائع، ثم المصالح المرسلة، ثم قول الصحابي، إن صح سنده وكان من الأعلام، ثم مراعاة الخلاف إذا قوى دليل المخالف، ثم الاستصحاب، ثم شرع من قبلنا. 
الإمام الشافعي :هو محمد بن إدريس بن العباس الشافعي.ولد في غزة عام (150هـ ) ، وحُمل إلى مكة وهو ابن سنتين .نشأ في طلب العلم عند أهل البادية، وأخذ لغاتهم وأشعارهم، وحفظ القرآن وهو صغير .
 حفظ الموطأ وهو ابن عشر سنين رحل للعلم وهو في العشرين وقال.
جُعلت لذتي في العلم.وكان يكتب في الأكتاف والعظام .

 اعتبره العلماء من المجددين، كما ورد في الحديث (( إن الله يبعث إلى هذه الأمة على رأس كل مائة سنة من يجدد لها دينها )) أخرجه أبو داود ، وصححه الحافظ وابن باز .
 قال الإمام أحمد: فنظرنا فإذا رأس المائة الأولى عمر بن عبد العزيز، وفي رأس المائتين الشافعي .
 قال عبد الله ابن الإمام أحمد لأبيه: يا أبت أي رجل كان الشافعي فإني سمعتك كثيراً تدعو له ؟ فقال لي: يا بُني كان الشافعي كالشمس للدنيا، والعافية للناس.
 من أقوال الشافعي :
- طلب العلم أفضل من صلاة النافلة.
- قال لبعض أصحاب الحديث: انتم الصيادلة ونحن الأطباء
- من تعلم القرآن عظمت قيمته ، ومن تكلم في الفقه نما قدره ، ومن كتب الحديث قويت حجته ، ومن نظر في اللغة رق طبعه ، ومن نظر في الحساب جزل رأيه ، ومن لم يصن نفسه لم ينفعه علمه .
- المراء في الدين يُقسي القلب ويورث الضغائن.
قال للربيع: لا تخوضن في أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن خصمك غداً هو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - وددتُ أن الناس تعلموا هذا العلم مني على أن لا يُنسب إلي منه شيء .
- ما ناظرتُ أحداً إلا على النصيحة.
 -كل ما قلته وهو خلاف الدليل فاضربوا بقولي عرض الحائط .
-العلم ما نفع ، ليس العلم ما حفظ .
-العاقل من عقله عقله عن كل مذموم .
 قال ابن نصر: كنا إذا أردنا أن نبكي قلنا لبعض: قوموا بنا إلى هذا الفتى يقرأ القرآن، فإذا أتيناه استفتح القرآن، حتى يتساقط الناس بين يديه ، ويكثر عجيجهم بالبكاء ، من حسن صوته .
 قال الربيع: كان الشافعي يُفتي وله خمس عشرة سنة، وكان يحي الليل إلى أن مات.
-  قال يونس الصدفي : ما رأيت أعقل من الشافعي ، ناظرته يوماً في مسألة ، ثم افترقنا ، ولقيني ، 
فأخذ بيدي، وقال : يا أبا موسى ألا يستقيم أن نكون إخواناً وإن لم نتفق في مسألة .
قال الذهبي: هذا يدل على كمال عقل هذا الإمام ، وفقه نفسه ، فما زال النظراء يختلفون .
وكان الشافعي شاعراً وله ديوان في الشعر كما كتب كتاب الرسالة  فيه معاني القرآن، وجمع قبول الأخبار، والإجماع.
 توفي: في آخر يوم من رجب (204) وعمره (54) سنة.
قيل له عند موته: كيف أصبحت ؟ فقال: أصبحت من الدنيا راحلاً، ولإخواني مفارقاً، ولسوء عملي ملاقياً، وعلى الله وارداً، وما أدري روحي تصير إلى جنة فأهنيها، أو إلى نار فأعزيها.
النظر في أصول مذهبه فالأصل: القرآن والسنة، فإن لم يكن فقياس عليهما، وإذا اتصل الحديث برسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه و سلم، وصح الإسناد به فهو المُنْتَهى، والإجماع أكبر من الخبر المفرد، والحديث على ظاهره، وإذا احتمل المعاني فما أشبه منها ظاهره أولاها به، وإذا تكافأت الأحاديث، فأصحها إسناداً أولاها، وليس المنقطع بشيء ما عدا منقطع ابن المسيب، ولا يقاس أصل على 
أصل، ولا يقال للأصل: لم ؟ وكيف ؟ وإنما يقال للفرع: لم ؟ فإذا صح قياسه على الأصل صح، وقامت به الحجة. 
إلى اللقاء فى الحلقة القادمة مع باقى مذاهبنا السنية
أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*هيا نقرب بين المدارس الإسلامية
بقلم : سيد جعيتم :


(وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ)

الحلقة الثامنة
الإمام أحمد بن حنبل :
هو أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل بن هلال بن أسد بن إدريس ولد في بغداد عام 164 هجري الموافق 780 ميلادي، وبدأ في طلب الحديث وعمرهُ خمس عشرة سنة،و سعى للعلم وعمرهُ عشرون سنة 
فتنقل بين الحجاز واليمن ودمشق. قال فيه الإمام الشافعي: ( خرجت من بغداد فما خلّفت بها رجلاً أفضل ولا أعلم ولا أفقَهَ من ابن حنبل). وقال عنه أيضا إبراهيم الحربي، :  (رأيت أحمد ابن حنبل، فرأيت كأنّ الله جمع له علم الأوّلين والآخرين من كل صنف يقول ما يشاء ويمسك عمّا يشاء ) . 
الـتقى بعدد من العلماء منهم: الشافعي في مكة ، ويحيى القطَّان ، ويزيد بن هارون في البصرة وعبد الرزاق الصنعاني أحد علماء اليمن .
ينسب البعض للإمام أحمد التشدد وهذا خطأ كبير فلم يكن رحمه الله متشدد إلا فى الحق وهو من المحدثين محققي الأحاديث أما تشدده فكان لوجود فتنة خلق القرآن فى عصره . 

من المعروف أن المأمون بن هارون الرشيد قد اعتقد المأمون برأي المعتزلة في مسألة خلق القرآن بل وطلب بعزل القضاة الذين لا يقولون برأي المعتزلة فى خلق القرآن.
هنا كان تشدد الإمام أحمد فقد رأى إن رأي المعتزلة يحوِّل الله سبحانه وتعالى إلى فكرة مجرّدة لا يمكن تعقُّلُها فوقف مدافعاً عن الذات الإلهية رغم أن الكثير من العلماء والأئمة أظهروا قبولهم 
برأي المعتزلة خوفاً من المأمون وولاته.
لم يهاب الإمام سطوة الخليفة ومن نافقوه فحمل راية السنة والجماعة وراح يعظ الناس موضحاً أن القرآن الكريم كلام الله وليس بمخلوق. 
أوغر المعتزلة صدر المأمون على الإمام أحمد فتوعد الخليفة بقتل الإمام إنْ لم يُجبه إلى القول بخلقِ القرآن وأرسل يستدعيه، سار أحمد إلى وتوجه بالدعاء إلى الله تعالى أنْ لا يجمع بـيـنه وبين الخليفة ، ومات المأمون قبل وصول الإمام إليه وتولى بعده أخيه محمد المعتصم وكان يعتنق نفس فكر أبيه المأمون فَرُدَّ الإمام أحمد إلى بغداد وحُبِس ، إلى أن طلبه المعتصم ليمتحنه .
فى اليوم المحدد للامتحان ازدحم الناس على مجلس المعتصم الذي أمر بإحضار أحمد بن حنبل ، فلمَّا وقف بين يديه سَلَّمَ عليه ، فقال له : يا أحمد تكلم ولا تَـخَـفْ .
 فقال الإمام أحمد : والله لقد دخلتُ عليك وما في قلبي مثـقال حـبَّـةٍ من الفزع .
فقال له المعتصم: ما تقول في القرآن ؟
فقال: كلام الله قديم غير مخلوق ، قال الله تعالى : ( وَإنْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلامَ اللهِ  6 ) سورة التوبة 
فقال المعتصم  : عندك حجة غير هذا ؟
فقال أحمد : نعم ، قول الله تعالى :  ( الرَّحْمَنْ 1 عَلَّمَ القُرْآنْ  2)  سورة  الرحمن ، ولم يقـل : الرحمن خلق القرآن ، وقوله تعالى ( يس 1 والقُـرْآنِ الْحَكِيم  2 ) سورة يس ، ولم يقـل : يس والقرآن المخلوق .
فقال المعتصم : احبسوه ، فحُبِسَ وتفرَّقَ الناس .
وفى اليوم التالى أمر المعتصم باحضار الإمام، فلمَّا جيء به وقف بين يديه، فسأله المعتصم عمَّا يقول في القرآن ؟
قال: أقول: غير مخلوق.
أحضر المعتصم له الفقهاء والقضاة فناظروه مدة ثلاثة أيام، وهو يناظرهم ويظهر عليهم بالحُجج القاطعة، ويقول: أنا رجـل عَلِمتُ علماً ولم أعلم فيه بهذا، أعطوني شيئاً من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله ــ صلى الله عليه وسلم ــ حتى أقول به.
وكلما ناظروه وألزموه القول بخلق القرآن يقول لهم: كيف أقول ما لم يُقـل ؟ فقال المعتصم: قهرنا أحمد.
طلب زعماء المعتزلة المعتصم بقتل احمد وقالوا له: اقـتله حتى نستريح منه، هذا كافر مُضِـل.ما أعظم الإمام احمد فلم يتزعزع عن موقفه فقد كان يعلم أن هذه الأيام فارقة بين الحق والباطل فثبت حتى ينتصر الحق
قال:المعتصم إني عاهدتُ الله ألا أقـتله بسيف فأقسم المعتصم وقال: لأضربنَّك بالسياط أو تقول بخلق القرآن فأحضروا الجلادين فعروا الإمام من ثيابه، وشُدَّ في يديه حبلان جديدان فلمَّا ضُرِبَ الإمام سوطاً.
قال: بسم الله ، فلمَّا ضُرِبَ الثاني قال : لا حول ولا قوةً إلاَّ بالله ، فلمَّا ضُرِبَ الثالث قال : القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق ، فلمَّا ضُرِبَ الرابع قال : ( قُلْ لَنْ يُصِيبَنَا إلاَّ مَا كَتَبَ اللهُ لَنَا    51 )  سورة التوبة.كان كل جلاد يضرب سوطين ثم يـتنحَّى، ثم يتقدَّم الآخر فيضربه سوطين، فلمَّا ضُرِبَ تسعة عشر سوطاً قام إليه المعتصم فقال له : يا أحمد علام تقتـل نفسك ؟ إني والله عليك لشفيق.
لم يكتفي الجلادين والمعتزلة بهذا العذاب ويروى الإمام عن بعض ما حدث فيقول:
 فجعل عجيف ينخسني بقائمة سيفه وقال: تريد أنْ تغلب هؤلاء كلهم ؟ وجعل بعضهم يقول: ويلك ! الخليفة على رأسك قائم، وقال بعضهم : يا أمير المؤمنين دمه في عنقي اقـتله ، وجعلوا يقولون : يا أمير المؤمنين : إنه صائم وأنت في الشمس قائم ، فقال لي : ويحك يا أحمد ما تقول ؟ فأقول: أعطوني شيئاً من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله ــ صلَّى الله عليه وسلم ــ حتى أقول به.
ثم رجع الخليفة فجلس ثم قال للجلاد : تقدمَّ ، وحَرَّضه على إيجاعه بالضرب حتى أن أحد الجلادين قال  : لقد ضربت الإمام أحمد ( 80 ) جلدة ، لو ضربـتُها في فيل لسقـط
قال الإمام أحمد : فذهب عقلي ، فأفقت بعد ذلك ، فإذا الأقياد قد أُطلِقت عنِّي ، فأتوني بسويق فقالوا لي : اشرب وتـقيأ ، فقلت : لستُ أُفطر ، ثم جيء بي إلى دار إسحاق بن إبراهيم ، فحضرتُ صلاة الظهر ، فـتقدَّم ابن سماعة فصلى ، فلمَّا انفـتل من الصلاة قال لي : صليتَ والدمُ يسيل في ثوبك ، فقلت له : قد صلَّى عمر ــ رضي الله عنه ــ وجرحه يسيل دمـاً .
ولمَّا ولِّيَ الواثق بعد المعتصم، لم يتعرض للإمام أحمد بن حنبل في شيء إلاَّ أنَّـه بعث عليه يقول : لا تساكنِّي بأرضٍ ، وقيل : أمره أنْ لا يخرج من بيتـه ، فصار الإمام أحمد يختفي في الأماكن ، ثم صار إلى منزله فاختـفى فيه عدة أشهر إلى أنْ مات الواثق .
وبعد ذلك تولَّى الخلافة المتوكل بعد الواثق، فقد خالف ما كان عليه المأمون والمعتصم والواثق من الاعتقاد، وطعن عليهم فيما كانوا يقولونه من خلق القرآن ، ونهى عن الجدال والمناظرة في الأداء ، وعاقب عليه ، وأمر بإظهار الرواية للحديث ، فأظهر الله به السُـنَّـة ، وأمات به البدعة .
مذهبــــه
النصوص من القرآن والسنة، فإن وجدت لم يلتفت إلى سواها، ولا يقدم على الحديث الصحيح المرفوع شيئاً من عمل أهل المدينة، أو الرأي، أو القياس، أو قول الصحابي، أو الإجماع القائم على عدم العلم بالمخالف. فإن لم يجد في المسألة نصّاً انتقل إلى فتوى الصحابة، فإذا وجد قولاً لصحابي لا يعلم له مخالفاً من الصحابة لم يَعْدُه إلى غيره، ولم يقدم عليه عملاً ولا رأياً ولا قياساً. فإذا اختلف الصحابة تخيّر من أقوالهم أقربها إلى الكتاب والسنة، ولم يخرج عن أقوالهم. فإن لم يتضح له الأقرب إلى الكتاب أو السنة حكى الخلاف ولم يجزم بقول منها. ويأخذ بالحديث المرسل والضعيف إذا لم يجد أثراً يدفعه أو قول صحابي أو إجماعاً يخالفه، ويقدمه على القياس الذى يلجأ إليه عند الضرورة كما يأخذ بسد الذرائع.
قلنا فيما سبق أن مذاهب أهل السنة كلها مذاهب حق ولا يوجد بينها أى اختلاف فى الأصول ويمتاز مذهب الإمام أحمد من بينها بقربه من النصوص و بالتالي نستنتج ان مذهب ابن حنبل من أكثر المذاهب السنية محافظة على النصوص وابتعاداً عن الرأي
وتوفي ليلة الجمعة الثاني عشر شهر ربيع الأول من سنة إحدى وأربعين ومائتين وقد دفن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في بغداد وله مؤلفات كثيرة:  المسنـد في الحـديث وجملة أحاديثه ثلاثون ألف حديث انتقاها من سبعمائة ألف حديث - التفسير - وهو مائة ألف وعشرون ألفا، يعنى: بالأحاديث والآثار - الناسخ والمنسوخ   - التاريخ - المقدم والمؤخر في القرآن - جوابات القرآن  -  المناسـك الكبير والصـغير  - الزهـد
 - الرد على الجهميـة -  العلل-  السنن في الفقه.
اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*انتظرونى فى باقى الحلقات بمشيئة الله
اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سماح عطية

*بعد قراءتي للحلقتين الثالثة والرابعة ..*
*لم ترد بخاطري سوى جملة واحدة ( الحق أبلج والباطل لجلج ) .*

*هناك من الثوابت في عقيدتنا الإسلامية ما لا يخفى على الجميع ؛ فإن جاء أحد بفروع أو آراء تناقض هذه الأصول فهي رد عليه ولن نقبلها ؛* *لأننا علمنا الأصل وأدركنا أن الفرع منبثق منه لا مناقض له .*
* لذا على مـَن تذبذب في شيء من أمر الإسلام أن يتحصل أصوله وعلومه* *المبنية على الأدلة الصحيحة*
*ومن ثم سيدرك الحق من الباطل في ما تفرع من هذه الأصول ..*
*فالأمر إذن واضح وجلي .*

----------


## سماح عطية

> *أسس تعزيز التقريب بين الفرق :*
> *تكلم الكثير من العلماء عن المبادئ الخاصة بالتقريب بين المذاهب والفرق وأجملها في الأتي:*
> *1- تفهم حقيقة موقف الطرف الآخر من مصادره الموثقة أو من العلماء الثقات المعروفين .*
> *2- حسن الظن فالإسلام يقيم العلاقة بين أبنائه على حسن الظن والبعد عن شطط الغلاة.*
> *3- التركيز على نقاط الاتفاق وهى المساحة الأكبر بين الفرق لتقريب المسافات مع التحاور نقاط الخلاف وهى تحتل مساحة ضئيلة.* 
> *4- الإيمان بالقرآن الكريم و بأصول العقائد المعروفة و أركان الإسلام وشعائره الكبرى.*
> *5- تجنب الاستفزاز في الحوار و اجتناب تكفير كل من قال: "لا إله إلا الله"*
> *6- المصارحة والحذر من دسائس الأعداء و التلاحم في وقت الشدة*


 
*ربما إن أدرك كل طرف تعصَب لفرقة ما النقاط السابقة لسقط أغلب الخلاف .*
*و نقاط الإتفاق أكثر من أن تحصى ، وهي الأهم والأولى بالعناية ؛*
*وتعاهـدها يورث بيننا المحبة والتراحم .*

*أستاذي الفاضل .سيد جعيتم ...*
*مجهود طيب للتوفيق بين الفرق السنية ؛ أدعو الله أن يثقل به ميزان حسناتك .*

----------


## سوما

موضوع جمبل اوى ,, وفى معلومات أول مرة اعرفها بجد .. :2: 
حقيقي ربنا يبارك فيك أ. سيد .. ::  مجهود كبير وجميل ..
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة ..  :f2:

----------


## sonia86

شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل
نعم تقرب بين المذاهب و لافرق بين المذاهب اللهم إلا القليل ، و لكن بعض الدول الغير إسلامية هي التي تريد الفرقه و لاتريد الجمع بين السنة و الشيعة .  و خصوصا في هذه الأيام تبث سموم الدعايات لكي تضعف المذهب الشيعي .  و إنما الدروز ( أستغفر الله ) ، و البهائيين لا عندهم أي صلاة و صيام .  أعرف إنسانة درزية إعترفت لي و قالت لي نحن لا نصلي و لا نصوم و لا نذهب للحج ! فعرفت من يومها عنهم و قلت لك الحمد و الشكر على نعمة الإسلام و الأركان الأساسية
يا حبيبي عثمان و أبوبكر و عمر و علي و سيدتنا عائشة رضي الله عليهم أجمعين .  شكرا على هذا الموضوع و جزاك الله ألف خير .  يارب يعم الصلح و المحبة لجميع أمة محمد ( ص ) .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *بعد قراءتي للحلقتين الثالثة والرابعة ..*
> *لم ترد بخاطري سوى جملة واحدة ( الحق أبلج والباطل لجلج ) .*
> 
> *هناك من الثوابت في عقيدتنا الإسلامية ما لا يخفى على الجميع ؛ فإن جاء أحد بفروع أو آراء تناقض هذه الأصول فهي رد عليه ولن نقبلها ؛* *لأننا علمنا الأصل وأدركنا أن الفرع منبثق منه لا مناقض له .*
> * لذا على مـَن تذبذب في شيء من أمر الإسلام أن يتحصل أصوله وعلومه* *المبنية على الأدلة الصحيحة*
> *ومن ثم سيدرك الحق من الباطل في ما تفرع من هذه الأصول ..*
> *فالأمر إذن واضح وجلي .*


*متفقين تماماً يا سماح 
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *ربما إن أدرك كل طرف تعصَب لفرقة ما النقاط السابقة لسقط أغلب الخلاف .*
> *و نقاط الإتفاق أكثر من أن تحصى ، وهي الأهم والأولى بالعناية ؛*
> *وتعاهـدها يورث بيننا المحبة والتراحم .*
> 
> *أستاذي الفاضل .سيد جعيتم ...*
> *مجهود طيب للتوفيق بين الفرق السنية ؛ أدعو الله أن يثقل به ميزان حسناتك .*


*أشكرك يا ابنتى العزيزة سماح وأدعوا لك بالخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> موضوع جمبل اوى ,, وفى معلومات أول مرة اعرفها بجد ..
> حقيقي ربنا يبارك فيك أ. سيد .. مجهود كبير وجميل ..
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة ..


* بارك الله فيك يا ابنتى العزيزة / سوما
أنتظرينى فى باقى الحلقات
اشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل
> نعم تقرب بين المذاهب و لافرق بين المذاهب اللهم إلا القليل ، و لكن بعض الدول الغير إسلامية هي التي تريد الفرقه و لاتريد الجمع بين السنة و الشيعة .  و خصوصا في هذه الأيام تبث سموم الدعايات لكي تضعف المذهب الشيعي .  و إنما الدروز ( أستغفر الله ) ، و البهائيين لا عندهم أي صلاة و صيام .  أعرف إنسانة درزية إعترفت لي و قالت لي نحن لا نصلي و لا نصوم و لا نذهب للحج ! فعرفت من يومها عنهم و قلت لك الحمد و الشكر على نعمة الإسلام و الأركان الأساسية
> يا حبيبي عثمان و أبوبكر و عمر و علي و سيدتنا عائشة رضي الله عليهم أجمعين .  شكرا على هذا الموضوع و جزاك الله ألف خير .  يارب يعم الصلح و المحبة لجميع أمة محمد ( ص ) .


*مرحباً بك .. ششرفتى القاعة
أدعوا معك ( اللهم وحد بين المسلمين )
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*       هيا نقرب بين المدارس الإسلاميةبقلم : سيد جعيتم 


(وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ)
الحلقة التاسعة
أحب ان أضيف مذهب أخر من مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة وهو المذهب الظاهري 
علي بن حزم الأندلسي 
هو أبو محمد، علي بن أحمد بن سعيد بن حزم بن غالب بن صالح بن خلف بن معدان بن سفيان بن يزيد الأندلسي القرطبي اليزيدي مولى الأمير يزيد بن أبي سفيان بن حرب الأموي من علماء أهل السنة والجماعة ولد فى (30 رمضان 384 هـ / 7 نوفمبر 994م. بقرطبة  
تختلف حياته عن باقي الأئمة فى أنه عاش حياة ميسورة فقد كان ابوه أحد وزراء المنصور بن أبي عامر، وابنه المظفر من بعده وتولاه بد أبيه أخيه أبى بكر وتميزت أسرته بالعلم والتدين وتولى افراد أسرته مناصب دينية.
اشتهر ابن حزم بتمكنه من اللغة والشعر وكان مجتهد مطلق، وإمام حافظ فقيه ظاهري، حتى أن بلاغته كانت تأخذ بمجامع القلوب وتنفذ إلى أعماق النفوس في أسلوب سهل ممتنع رقيق يخلو من الاستطرادات ويتسم بطول النفس وجمال النكتة وخفة الروح وكان فى هذا يعتبر خير خلف لوالده 
الذي كان مفتيا لغويا متبحرا في علم اللسان يوضح الاثر الذي تركه أحمد بن سعيد على ولده ابن حزم الذي اعتمد في فتواه وتفسيره لنصوص القرآن والسنة على ظاهر اللغة ومن ثم يكون والده أحد الأسباب التي دفعته إلى المنهج الظاهري في الفتيا والتفسير بالرغم من أنه كان مالكى المذهب وفى مصادر أخرى كان شافعي المذهب ) 
ظل أحمد بن سعيد والد ابن حزم وزيرا بعد المنصور لابنه المظفر، وأخيه عبد الرحمن شنجول إلى أن أعفى من منصبه في عهد محمد المهدى، وترك منية المغيرة حي كبار موظفي البلاط وعاد لسكنه القديم في بلاط مغيث بعيدا عن صخب السياسة، وبعد اغتيال المهدي في ذى الحجة 400هـ/1010م ومبايعة هشام المؤيد ثانية بعد الزعم بموته. اصطدم أحمد بن سعيد بالقائد الصقلبى واضح محسوب الخلافة الذي لاحقه وسجنه وصادر أمواله، وطلت الفتن والنكبات تتوالى على بنى حزم حتى وفاة أحمد بن سعيد في ذى القعدة 402هـ/1012م وقد كان لهذه النكبات أثرها السيئ على ابن حزم إذ أنها زادت من حزنه، وكانت أحد أسباب حدته التي تظهر جلية في مصنفاته.
ولي ابن حزم وزارة للمرتضى في بلنسية، ولما هزم وقع ابن حزم في الأسر وكان ذلك في أواسط سنة (409) هجريه، ثم أطلق سراحه من الأسر، فعاد إلى قرطبة
ولي الوزارة لصديقة عبد الرحمن المستظهر في رمضان سنة (412) هجريه، ولم يبق في هذا المنصب أكثر من شهر ونصف، فقد قتل المستظهر في ذي الحجة من السنة نفسها، وسجن ابن حزم، وثم أعفي عنه
تولى الوزارة أيام هشام المعتد فيما بين سنتي (418-422) هجريه
.تلقى ابن حزم العلم في العلوم الدينية على يد الكثيرين من العلماء منهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد بن الجسور القرطبي (320هـ-401هـ/932م-1010م في الفقه والحديث والتاريخ وروى عنه موطأ الإمام مالك - مسعود بن سليمان بن مفلت الشنترينى القرطبي المعروف بأبي الخيار (ت426هـ /1043م) كان شيخا له في الفقه والحديث وعلومه وعنه أخذ القول بالظاهر والدعوة إلى الاجتهاد ونبذ التقليد- أبوعبدالله بن عبد الرحمن بن جحاف المعافرى قاضى بلنسية (ت417هـ /1026م) كان شيخا له في الفقه -البزار محمد بن عبد الله بن هانئ اللخمى (ت410هـ/1019م) كان شيخا له في الفقه والحديث والتاريخ -  أبو سعيد مولى الحاجب جعفر (ت425هـ /1033م) كان شيخا له في اللغة والحديث روى عنه سنن النسائي -  القاضى أبوبكر حمام بن أحمد الأطروش القرطبي(357هـ-421هـ /967م-1030م) كان شيخا له في اللغة وآدابها والحديث وعلومه روى عنه صحيح البخاري ومصنف ابن أيمن وابن أبى شيبة ومصنف بقى بن مخلد ومسند عبد الرازق - أحمد بن قاسم بن محمد بن أصبغ القرطبي (ت429هـ/1037م) كان شيخا له في الحديث روى عنه مصنف جده قاسم بن أصبغ -  وكان أحمد بن سعيد والده أستاذا له في الادب والفقه والتاريخ بخاصة إذ كانت له اليد الطولي والتأثير القوى في تشكيل ثقافة ابنه 
تاريخية حيث كان يحدثه بالأحداث التاريخية المهمة بحكم شخصه ومكانته في الدولة، كما لعب دورا هاما في غرس معالم الزهد والصبرفى قلبه من خلال موعظته إياه . أبوعمر أحمد بن محمد المعافرى  الطلمنكى (340هـ-429هـ/951م-1037) كان شيخا له في القرآن وعلومه والحديث وعلومه وأصول الديانات، وروى ابن حزم عنه مسند البزار ومصنف سعيد بن منصوركما تلقى العلم فى الطب والفلسفة عى يد الكثيرين منهم: أبو الفتوح ثابت بن محمد الجرجاني العدوى (350هـ-431هـ/961م-1039م) كان شيخا له في الفلسفة والمنطق وعلوم الأوائل من النجوم والحكمة وغيرها – أبو عبد الله محمد بن الحسن الكنانى القرطبي (توفى قريبا من426هـ/1034م) كان أستاذا له في الطب والفلسفة والمنطق وعن طريقه برع ابن حزم في الطب والفلسفة
كان يضرب المثل في لسان ابن حزم، فقيل عنه: «سيف الحجاج ولسان ابن حزم شقيقان»، فلقد كان ابن حزم يبسط لسانه في علماء الأمة وخاصة خلال مناظراته مع المالكية في الأندلس، وهذه الحدة أورثت نفورًا في قلوب كثير من العلماء عن ابن حزم وعلمه ومؤلفاته وكثر أعداؤه في الأندلس، حتى نفوه من قرطبة وأحرقت كتبه في محاضر عامة بأمر من المعتضد بن عباد، وصار ابن حزم ينتقل من مكان لآخر حتى مات في قرية «لبلة» غربي الأندلس (من نواحي مدينة ولبة)أرض أبويه ابن حزم كان سياسياً حاد اللسان في التعرض لفقهاء عصره الجاحدين المنتفعين من مناصبهم، استطاع هؤلاء أن يؤلبوا عليه المعتضد بن عباد أمير اشبيلية, فأصدر قراراً بهدم دوره ومصادرة أمواله وحرق كتبه، وفرض عليه ألاّ يغادر بلدة أجداده منت ليشم من ناحية لبلة، وألا يفتي أحد بمذهب مالك أو غيره، كما توعد من يدخل إليه بالعقوبة، وهناك توفي سنة 1069م، ولما فعلوا ذلك بكتبه تألم كثيراً 
أصول المذهب الظاهري :
أبرز أصول المذهب الظاهري تتلخص في التمسك بظواهر آيات القرآن الكريم والسنة، وتقديمها على مراعاة المعاني والحِكَم والمصالح التي يظن لأجلها أنها شرعت، ولا يعمل بالقياس عندهم ما لم تكن العلة منصوصة في المحل الأول ـ  المقيس عليه ـ ومقطوعاً بوجوبها في المحل الثاني ـ المقيس ـ  بحيث ينزل الحكم منزلة (تحقيق المناط). كما يحرم العمل بالاستحسان، ويستدل بالإجماع الواقع في عصر الصحابة فقط، ولا يعمل بالمرسل والمنقطع، خلافاً للمالكية والحنفية والحــنابلة. ولا يُـعـمل بشــرع مــن قبلـنا. ولا يحل لأحد العمل بالرأي ؛ لقوله تعالى : { مَّا فَرَّطْنَا في الكِتَابِ من شَيْءٍ } وتعدية الحكم المنصوص عليه إلى غيره، تَعَدٍّ لحدود اللَّه تعالى. ولا يحل لأحد القول بالمفهوم المخالف. والتقليد حرام على العامي كما هو حرام على العالم، وعلى كل مكلف جهده الذي يقدر عليه من الاجتهاد. 
وافق ابن حزم العقيدة السلفية في بعض الأمور من توحيد الأسماء والصفات وخالفهم في أخرى  وكل ذلك كان باجتهاده الخاص، وله ردود كثيرة على الشيعة و اليهود والنصارى وعلى الصوفية والخوارج . ونادي بوجوب وجود دليل شرعي واضح من القرآن أو من السنة لتثبيت حكم ما. 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، مقوماً ابن حزم في الاعتقاد والفقه والمنهج:
وإن كان أبو محمد بن حزم في مسائل الإيمان والقدر أقوم من غيره وأعلم بالحديث وأكثر تعظيماً له ولأهله من غيره، لكن قد خالط من أقوال الفلاسفة والمعتزلة في مسائل الصفات ما صرفه عن موافقة أهل الحديث في معاني مذهبهم في ذلك، فوافق هؤلاء في اللفظ وهؤلاء في المعنى، وبمثل هذا صار يذم من الفقهاء، والمتكلمين وعلماء الحديث باتباعه لظاهر لا باطن له، كما نفى المعاني في الأمر والنهي والاشتقاق، وكما نفى خرق العادات ونحوه من عبادات القلوب، مضموماً إلى ما في كلامه من الوقيعة في الأكابر، والإسراف في نفي المعاني ودعوى متابعة الظواهر، وإن كان له من الإيمان والدين والعلوم الواسعة الكثيرة ما لا يدفعه إلا مكابر، ويوجد في كثير من كثرة الإطلاع على الأقوال والمعرفة بالأحوال والتعظيم لدعائم الإسلام ولجانب الرسالة ما لا يجتمع مثله لغيره، فالمسألة التي يكون فيها حديث يكون جانبه فيها ظاهر الترجيح، وله من التمييز بين الصحيح والضعيف والمعرفة بأقوال السلف ما لا يكاد يقع مثله لغيره من الفقهاء
وقال أبو حامد الغزالي :
وجدت في أسماء اللّه تعالى كتابا لأبى محمد بن حزم يدل على عظم حفظه وسيلان ذهنه
وقال جلال الدين السيوطي :
 ابن حزم الإمام العلامة الحافظ الفقيه أبو محمد علي بن أحمد بن سعيد بن حزم بن غالب بن صالح بن خلف الفارسي الأصل اليزيدي الأموي مولاهم القرطبي الظاهري كان أولا شافعيا ثم تحول ظاهريا وكان صاحب فنون وورع وزهد وإليه المنتهى في الذكاء والحفظ وسعة الدائرة في العلوم أجمع أهل الأندلس قاطبة لعلوم الإسلام وأوسعهم مع توسعه في علوم اللسان والبلاغة والشعر والسير والأخبار
الاهتمام بفقه وعلوم ابن حزم في العصور المتأخرة
من أكثر المهتمين بفقه ابن حزم وتراثه من المعاصرين الشيخ أبو تراب الظاهري والشيخ أبو عبد الرحمن بن عقيل الظاهري وكذلك الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة، والأمام الألباني والشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي وكذلك الأديب سعيد الأفغاني وغيرهم كثير جدا.
مؤلفاته
هو أكبر علماء الإسلام تصنيفًا وتأليفًا بعد الطبري، ألف ابن حزم في الأدب كتاب طوق الحمامة، وألف في الفقه وفي أصوله، وشرح منطق أرسطو وأعاد صياغة الكثير من المفاهيم الفلسفية، وربما يعتبر أول من قال بالمذهب الاسمي في الفلسفة الذي يلغي مقولة الكليات الأرسطية (الكليات هي أحد الأسباب الرئيسة للكثير من الجدالات بين المتكلمين والفلاسفة في الحضارة الإسلامية وهي أحد أسباب الشقاق حول طبيعة الخالق وصفاته). ذكر ابنه أبو رافع 
الفضل أن مبلغ تأليف أبي محمد هَذَا فِي الفقه والحديث والأصول والتاريخ والأدب وغير ذَلِكَ بلغ نحو أربع مئة مجلد تشتمل عَلَى قريب من ثمانين ألف ورقة .ولأبن حزم مؤلفات كثيرة في التاريخ والنسب والسياسة و الفقه وأصوله و القرآن وعلومه و الحديث وعلومه والعقائد والفلسفة والمنطق و اللغة العربية وآدابها و الطب 
إحراق كتبه ووفاته
في الأندلس تكررت ظاهرة إحراق كتب من يخالفهم من العلماء، وهي إحراق ويمكن أن نرجع أسباب هذه الحادثة في الآتي :-
- ثقة ابن حزم بنفسه عند منازلة كبار فقهاء المالكية، وعدم تردده في تسفيه آراءهم طالما خالفت الحق فعارضوه وسعوا لدى السلطان للإيقاع به وإثارة العامة ضده ومن ثم التقت أغراضهم مع ما كان يرمى إليه المعتضد، فكانت واقعة إحراق كتبه على مسمع ومرأى من الناس. .
-   تنديده بولاية خلف الحصرى للخلافة بأشبيلية، ومبايعته على أنه هشام المؤيد سنة 325هـ /1033م في عهد محمد بن إسماعيل القاضي والد المعتضد بن عباد ، فعندما حل بأشبيلية أوقع به المعتضد أشد إيقاع لما صدر منه من إثارة الناس حول محمد بن إسماعيل رأس الأسرة العبادية. 
- : نزعة ابن حزم الأموية ودعوته لإعادة حكم الأمويين في الوقت الذي قطع فيه معظم ملوك الطوائف كل صلة بالأموية الأندلسية .
- أن ابن حزم لم يكن ينظر إلى أمراء عصره ومنهم المعتضد نظرة إكبار.
وافته المنية عشية يوم الأحد 28 شعبان 456هـ/15 أغسطس 1064 م ، وفى قول أخر وفاته كانت سنة 457هـ/1064م*
*أشكركم ودمتم بخير
أـنتظرونى فى باقى الحلقات بمشيئة الله*

----------


## أسد

الأخ الفاضل
السلام عليكم 
في البداية أشكر لك اخي الفاضل نيتك الطية في هذا الطرح 


مشكلتنا نحن أهل السنة والجماعة دائما أن عدونا يضعنا في خانة ( ألقاه في اليم مكتوفا وقال أيك أيك أن تبتل بالماء) 

كيف يا أخي الفاضل لا يكون الخلاف بيني وبين الشيعة عقائدى ؟!! 
أليس من هؤلاء من يسب أبو بكر وعمر وعائشة - بل هذا عنده من العقيدة- ثم تقول لي الخلاف بيننا وبينهم فرعي 
يا أستاذ / سيد 
أليس الخميني أكبر رأس لدي الشيعة ... عندما يكتب كتاب ( الحكومة الإسلامية ) ويقرر فيه برتداد الصحابة عن دينهم وخيانتهم للنبي -صلي الله عليه وسلم- ويقر فيه بتحريف القرآن الكريم - هل هذا خلاف فرعي بننا وبينهم - كلا والله 
====> أليس هؤلاء الصحابة هم من ضحوا بالغالي والنفيس من أجل هذا الدين 
إذا كان أمثال هؤلاء يقولون عن الصحابة تلك الافتراءات وهذا الجنون .. فماذا بقي إذا لنا من الدين 

يا أخي الفاضل ما يأتيك من عدوك لا يضيرك ... إنما ما يأتيك من أهل جلدتك ومن يتكلمون بلغتك فتلك هي المصيبة 

يا أستاذ / سيد
كل أنواع التقريب بين السنة والشيعة هي -كما تفضلت - خرافة مغلفة في غطاء سياسي .. فإيران لن تتخلي عن حلمها الفارسي أبدا 
ونحن لن نتخلي عن حبنا للصحابة والذب عن عرض النبي -صلي الله عليه وسلم 
لك أن تعلم أستاذ سيد أن إيران كانت من عشر قرون أهل سنة وجماعة من خمس قرون فقط إنقلبت إلي رافضة 

أستاذي الفاضل / سيد جعيتم
دعني أذيل تلك المشاركة بسؤال لك كالتالي
رجل جارك في المسكن يسب أباك بأقذر الشتائم 
ما هو رد فعلك ناحيته 
فما بالنا بأناس يسبون أغلي ما لدينا -الصحابة وعرض النبيصلي الله عليه وسلم
ومستمرون علي ذلك - بل هو عندهم من العقيدة .. وقد تعمدت أن أذكر كتاب الخميني لكي لا يعتقد أحد باننا نرمي الناس جزافا 
والخلاف بيننا وبين هؤلاء قد أخبر النبيصلي الله عليه وسلم عنها في أحاديث عديدة
يا أستاذنا الفاضل هل تري ما يفعله بشار الأسد العلوي وجيشه في أخواننا في سوريا والله لا أدري ماذا أقول -حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
أستاذي العزيز 
أقدر لك غيرتك علي الأمة الأسلامية .. ولو كان هؤلاء ينفع معاهم الحوار لكان علمائنا من أهل السنة أول من يحاورهم .. ولقد باءت كل محاورات شيخ الأزهر - سيد طنطاوى - رحمه الله - معهم بالفشل فلا يوجد مع هؤلاء ما يدعى بتقريب المذاهب
ولو كان عندهم بذرة حب وتعاون مع أهل السنة سنكون أول من يمد يد العون ولكن هؤلاء بغضهم للصحابة من صميم أفكارهم النجسة 
أستاذ / سيد 
تحية ملء المسافة من عندي إلي عندك .. وأدام الله غيرتك علي تلك الأمة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أخي العزيز والكريم الأستاذ سيد جعيتم
هل حضرتك بكتابتك كل هذه الحلقات المطولة تأمل ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟
*
 هيا نقرب بين المدارس والمذاهب والفرق الإسلامية

*لكي تصل إلى عقل العصر الذي نعيش فيه لا بد أن تستعمل أدوات هذا العصر وأن تكون سرعتك ملائمة لسرعاته ...أقرأ كما يحلو لك من أمهات الكتب والمراجع  وإذكرها في نهاية ما تقدمه من كبسولة فيتامينات مفيدة أو إبرة فيتامينات في العرق مباشرة ...هل عزيزي أنت تضع المراجع أمامك وتكتب منها ؟! أم إنك تنسخ من هنا ومن هناك لتكون حلقاتك المطولة هذه ؟؟!!!

هل حضرتك تنوي عقد مؤتمر إسلامي عالمي للتقريب * * بين المدارس والمذاهب والفرق الإسلامية** أم إنك تحاول نشر فكرتك هذه إلى العالم الإسلامي من خلال المنتدي ؟

وما هو قولكم في مسلم لا يتبع أي مذهب من المذاهب  ولا يتبع أي طريقة من الطرق ويؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر وبالقرآن الكريم ويتبع قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "واليوم ختمت لكم دينكم" هل هو مسلم 100% أم مسلم 95%  أم مسلم 50%  ؟؟؟!!!

وتذكر قول الرسول* *صلى الله عليه وسلم:  

*


> عن عوف بن مالك أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال:"افترقت اليهود على إحدى و  سبعين فرقة ، فواحدة في الجنة و سبعين في النار ، و افترقت النصارى على  اثنين و سبعين فرقة فواحدة في الجنة و إحدى و سبعين في النار ، و الذي نفسي  بيده لتفترقن أمتي على ثلاث و سبعين فرقة ، فواحدة في الجنة و ثنتين و  سبعين في النار ، قيل يا رسول الله من هم ؟ قال : هم الجماعة"
> قال فيه السخاوي رحمه الله: رجاله موثقون.
> قال أحمد شاكر رحمه الله: إسناده صحيح.
> قال الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الصحيحة: إسناده جيد رجاله ثقات.


*

وتذكر صديقي العزيز التالي:

*

----------


## sonia86

أستطيع أن أقول إن إسرائيل و إمريكا لا يريدون وحدة المسلمين أبدا .  إبتدأو ببث سموم الإشاعات و الكفر لدى الشيعة و هم ليس كذلك .  يدسون و يغرون الواحد بالنقود للعقول الضعيفة التي تصدق بكفرهم .  قرآنهم من مملكة العربية السعودية الحبيبة و ليس بمزور أنا بنفسي تأكدت من ذلك دخلت بعض البيوت و عملت نفسي إني أريد أن أقرأ القرآن و حرام علي ما أنقل الحقيقة حرام لأني سأحاسب على ذلك  .  لا تحط بذمتك لأن تصديق هذا فعلا كفر و إثم يحاسب عليه .  ممكن تشوف و تستنتج لوحدك قبل ما تكتب و تنشر .  و عمرهم ما سبو الصحابه لأن حرام و الصحابة أشرف الخلق عند النبي ( ص ) .  هل هم أفهم من الرسول ( ص ) ،  كلا و ألف كلا .  إنت بدي الأفكار بثيت الفرحة لعدو الإسلام هما إسرائل و إمريكا .  و الخميني وقف عظم في حلق هاتان الدولتين  التي تحارب الإسلام و التي فعلا خسرت الملايين من بعد خلع الشاه من كرسية  لأنها كانت تبيع الذرة و الأرز والقمح عشان ما يزرع الشعب الإيراني وهي الرابح الأكبر ده أبسط مثال . بثت الخوف لبعض الدول إن إيران سوف تهجم عليكم و المضحك إنهم صدقو !  يا لكم من عالم جاهل . كفى جهل يا عالم كفى .

----------


## أسد

> أستطيع أن أقول إن إسرائيل و إمريكا لا يريدون وحدة المسلمين أبدا . إبتدأو ببث سموم الإشاعات و الكفر لدى الشيعة و هم ليس كذلك . يدسون و يغرون الواحد بالنقود للعقول الضعيفة التي تصدق بكفرهم . قرآنهم من مملكة العربية السعودية الحبيبة و ليس بمزور أنا بنفسي تأكدت من ذلك دخلت بعض البيوت و عملت نفسي إني أريد أن أقرأ القرآن و حرام علي ما أنقل الحقيقة حرام لأني سأحاسب على ذلك . لا تحط بذمتك لأن تصديق هذا فعلا كفر و إثم يحاسب عليه . ممكن تشوف و تستنتج لوحدك قبل ما تكتب و تنشر . و عمرهم ما سبو الصحابه لأن حرام و الصحابة أشرف الخلق عند النبي ( ص ) . هل هم أفهم من الرسول ( ص ) ، كلا و ألف كلا . إنت بدي الأفكار بثيت الفرحة لعدو الإسلام هما إسرائل و إمريكا . و الخميني وقف عظم في حلق هاتان الدولتين التي تحارب الإسلام و التي فعلا خسرت الملايين من بعد خلع الشاه من كرسية لأنها كانت تبيع الذرة و الأرز والقمح عشان ما يزرع الشعب الإيراني وهي الرابح الأكبر ده أبسط مثال . بثت الخوف لبعض الدول إن إيران سوف تهجم عليكم و المضحك إنهم صدقو ! يا لكم من عالم جاهل . كفى جهل يا عالم كفى


إليكم هذه القصة التي حصلت في﻿ عصر الشاه في ايران استدعى الشاه علماء من السنه وعلماء من الشيعة حتى يقرب بينهم وينظر الى وجه الاختلاف بينهم جاء علماء الشيعة كلهم أما علماء السنه فواحد فقط الذي أتي  بعد أن تأخر عليهم ودخل حاملا لحذائه تحت إبطه. نظر إليه علماء الشيعة فقالوا: لماذا تحمل حذائك؟قال: لقد سمعت أن الشيعة كانوا يسرقون الأحذية في عصرالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. فقالوا وهم ينظرون لبعضهم البعض: لم يكن هناك في عصرالرسول شيعه! فقال: اذن انتهت المناظرة من أين أتيتم بدينكم؟... 

أخي العزيز الكريم  دعنا نتغاضه عن كل ما سبق ::  

أخي العزيز أنا لا أهرف بما لا أعرف أنا أتكلم من منطلق تعليمي الأزهري وهواياتي الجمة من صغري في القراءة عن التاريخ الأسود للشيعة دعنا نبدأ 
 من نبوة النبي -صلي الله عليه وسلم - أنه أخبر عن تفرق الأمة -وسواء شأنا أم أبينا فلابد أن يحدث هذا التفرق لأنه من المعجزات الغيبية التي أخبر عنها -صلي الله عليه وسلم 
عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن بني إسرائيل تفرقت على ثنتين وسبعين ملة وتفترق أمتي على ثلاث وسبعين ملة كلهم في النار إلا ملة واحدة ) قالوا : ومن هي يا رسول الله ؟ قال: " ما أنا عليه وأصحابي" والحديث حسنه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي.
فالأمة ستفترق على ثنتين وسبعين أو ثلاث وسبعين فرقة ، كلها في النار إلا واحدة ، وهي المستمسكة بسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، السائرة على طريقة أصحابه رضوان الله عليهم 

...فقط للتصحيح...==> أكذوبة الشيعة تقف ضد أمريكا وإسرائيل <==
أخي الفاضل لنا قرون نري ما تفعله أمريكا وإسرائيل بأخواننا في كل مكان ولم تستطع الشييعة أن تعمل أي شئ علي أرض الواقع .. بل علي العكس تماما فسوريا ممثله في حزب البعث العلوي الذى يقوده بشار الأسد لم يفعل شئا واحدا ضد إسرائيل بل لم يستطيع أن يحرر بلاده من إسرائيل ( والجولان ليست منا ببعيد) بل بارك النظام السورى الإحتلال الإسرائيلي..  يا اخي لك أن تنظر ما يفعله بشار الأسد وجيشه  في أخواننا من أهل سوريا مدعوما بإيران وحزب الله في قتل ملايين الأبرياء - لا لشئ إلا أنه يريدون أن يشتموا نسيم الحرية - 
==> لك أن تعلم -أخي العزيز - عند تنحي الرئيس حسني مبارك -كان أول تصريح صدر من الخارجية السورية - لقد سقط نظام كامب ديفيد  ... ماذا فعل بشار طيلة عمره هذا -بل ماذا فعل والده حافظ الأسد ضد إسرائيل -مجرد فقعات وألسنة يا أخي الفاضل 
==> يا أخي العزيز - لا يوجد أحد في العالم العربي يدعم ويساند النظام السورى -حتى الرمق الاخير ضد شعبه - إلا إيران (عندما يلتقي العلويون النصيرية مع الأثني عشر الإيرانية)حاليا لا يدعم سوريا إلا إيران وحزب الله في قتل ملايين الأبرياء -حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل - وهذا ما يجعل الدولة التركية تنظر إلي الأمر بعين الريبة والشك 
== يا أخي الفاضل -لو كان هذا الكلام يصدر من شخص لا يري ما يجري علي أرض الواقع في سوريا لكن الأمر هين ولكن ما يدمي القلب وتتفطر له الأكباد أنك تري بأم عينك ما يفعله الشبيحة العلويون بأخواننا من أهل السنة - وشاشات التلفزة ومواقع اليوتوب -ليست منك ببعيد !!
قديما قال الغزالى ( لو سكت من لا يعلم لسقط الخلاف ) أي نعم ورب الكعبة  
 أم إيران فهي أول من رحب بالإحتلال الأمريكي للعراق (هذا الإحتلال الذي سيكون في يوم من الأيام ضربا لإيران-والقواعد التي تبني اليوم في العراق ليست منك ببعيد تلك بوادرالحرب التي تعرف  لدي الساسة بحرب هرمجدون -والتي أخبر عنها النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم ) ماذا فعل الإحتلال الأمريكي اليوم  للعراق! أنت تري بأم عينك ماذا فعل ؟؟
لطالما نددت إيران  بالسياسة العراقية في عهد صدام حسين - حاليا-نتمني نار صدام ولا جنة إمريكا التي فتتت العراق ونهبت بتروله وثرواته

===> إيران مستميته علي أن تدخل الفكر الشيعي إلي مصر ( تريد إحياء وإعادة الدولة الفاطمية من جديد) وتمول بكل ما أتيت من قوة بعض الصحف المستقلة التي تصب جم غضبها علي الصحابة وعلماء أهل السنة والجماعة   
لك أن تعلم أن  طهران تسعى للتحول لدولة إقليمية عظمى، تفرض سيطرتها على دول المنطقة بإثارة الشيعة المنتشرين في أغلب دول المنطقة، والذين يحملون ولاء لإيران دون دولهم، وهو ما يحولهم إلى دولة داخل الدولة، كما يفعل حزب الله في لبنان، حيث تبقى المصلحة والأجندة الإيرانية عنده كأولوية أولى، ضاربًا عرضَ الحائط بمصالح لبنان وهويته العربية، وهو خَطَرٌ مُرَشح للانتقال إلى العديد من الدول العربية ( وما يحدث في البحرين وجنوب السعودية ليس منا ببعيد - الموضوع يحتاج إلي إعمال العقل فقط . 

أم حزب الله - عفوا حزب الشيطان- أخي الفاضل العزيز بالله عليك ماذا فعل حزب الله ضد المحتل الإسرائلي .. مجرد ( كما نقول في لغتنا المصرية الدارجة -مجرد بق لسان علي الفاضي - لا يوجد مكاسب علي أرض الواقع ) بل يا أخي العزيز قتل رفيق الحريري - المسلم السني - يشار بأصابع الاتهام إلي حزب الله علي تلك الجريمة
اغتيال الحريري هو اغتيال همزة الوصل السعودية/اللبنانية
يقول الدكتور محمد علي الجوزو مفتي جبل لبنان أن السنة كانوا هم الخاسر الأكبر بداية من اغتيال رفيق الحريري ووصولاً إلى التغيرات السياسية الخطيرة التي تحدث حالياً 


يا أخي الفاضل -في نظر الشيعة -الذين يتولون أمر البيت العتيق -ليسوا بمسلمين 
ثم يا اخي الفاضل عند حديثي عن الشيعة لم اذكر جل فرقهم بل دعني اذكر بعض الفرق(وسأركز علي تلك الفرق لكوني أري الرمال المتحركة المتشيعة تريد الزحف علي أرض مصر)  ومن تلك الفرق التي فاح ضلالها البابية والبهائية و يعتقد البهائيون أن كتاب "الأقدس" الذي وضعه البهاء حسين ناسخ لجميع الكتب السماوية بما فيها القرآن الكريم وينكرون معجزات الأنبياء وحقيقة الملائكة والجن كما 
ينكرون الجنة والنار ويحرمون الحجاب على المرأة، ويحللون المتعة، ويدعون إلى شيوعية النساء والأموال  
يؤولون القيامة بظهور البهاء، أما قبلتهم فهي إلى البهجة بعكا بفلسطين (حيث يوجد قبر البهاء) بدلاً من المسجد الحرام
وفي موقع -الإسلام سؤال وجواب- يجيب عن حكم هؤلاء كالتالي 
(قد صدرت العديد من الفتاوى من علماء المسلمين بتكفير هؤلاء ، وبيان خروجهم عن الإسلام ، ووجوب الحذر منهم . 
فقد أصدر الشيخ سليم البشري شيخ الأزهر سنة 1910 م بكفر البهائيين . 
كما صدر حكم قضائي بتاريخ 30/6/1946 م من محكمة شرعية في مصر بطلاق وتفريق امرأة اعتنق زوجها البهائية لأنه مرتد عن الإسلام . 
كما أصدرت لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر في عام 1947 م فتوى بردة معتنقي البهائية . 
بالإضافة إلى فتوى من دار الإفتاء المصرية عام 1939 م بارتداد البهائي . 
وفتوى أخرى من "دار الإفتاء المصرية" عام 1968 م جاء فيها : " من اعتنق الدين البهائي يكون مرتدا عن الدين الإسلامي ، وحكم المرتد شرعاً أنه يستتاب ويعرض عليه الإسلام وتكشف شبهته إن كانت ، فإن تاب فيها ، وإلا قتل شرعاً " انتهى من "فتاوى دار الإفتاء" (6/2138) . 
وفي عام 2003 م ، أصدر مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر . فتوى جاء فيها " إن هذا المذهب البهائي وأمثاله من نوعيات الأوبئة الفكرية الفتاكة التي يجب أن تجند الدولة كل إمكاناتها لمكافحته والقضاء عليه" . 
وأكد الشيخ إبراهيم الفيومي أمين مجمع البحوث الإسلامية على أن البهائيين فرقة خارجة عن وعلى الإسلام وهي من أخطر القوى المعادية للإسلام وقد نشأت في حجر الاستعمار الصهيوني ولا تزال تلقى الرعاية والعناية من أعداء الإسلام . ولدى البهائية مشروع يسمى المشروع السياسي العدائي للأمة الإسلامية ، وغرضهم الأول ضرب الإسلام وزعزعة الاستقرار السياسي والديني في المجتمعات الإسلامية ، كما قاموا بإلغاء آيات كثيرة من القرآن اعتقاداً منهم بأن المسلمين قد حرفوها ، كما أبطلوا الحج وطالبوا بهدم الكعبة وتوزيع حطامها على بلاد العالم . 
ولشيخ الأزهر السابق الشيخ جاد الحق رحمه الله فتوى في تكفير البهائية وردتها عن الإسلام ، أقرها مجمع البحوث الإسلامية الحالي ، جاء فيها : " والبابية أو البهائية فكر خليط من فلسفات وأديان متعددة، ليس فيها جديد تحتاجه الأمة الإسلامية لإصلاح شأنها وجمع شملها، بل وضُح أنها تعمل لخدمة الصهيونية والاستعمار، فهي سليلة أفكار ونحل ابتليت بها الأمة الإسلامية حربا على الإسلام وباسم الدين " انتهى
فهذه هي الشيعة التي تتحدث عنها وبها - أخي الحبيب 
 وفي النهاية نذيل بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث العرباض بن سارية رضي الله عنه قال : صَلَّى بِنَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ ، ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْنَا فَوَعَظَنَا مَوْعِظَةً بَلِيغَةً ذَرَفتْ مِنْهَا الْعُيُونُ وَوَجِلَتْ مِنْهَا الْقُلُوبُ ، فَقَالَ قَائِلٌ : يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ ، كَأَنَّ هَذِهِ مَوْعِظَةُ مُوَدِّعٍ ، فَمَاذَا تَعْهَدُ إِلَيْنَا ؟ فَقَالَ : (أُوصِيكُمْ بِتَقْوَى اللهِ ، وَالسَّمْعِ وَالطَّاعَةِ ، وَإِنْ عَبْدًا حَبَشِيًّا ؛ فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ يَعِشْ مِنْكُمْ بَعْدِي فَسَيَرَى اخْتِلاَفًا كَثِيرًا ، فَعَلَيْكُمْ بِسُنَّتِي وَسُنَّةِ الْخُلَفَاءِ الْمَهْدِيِّينَ الرَّاشِدِينَ ، تَمَسَّكُوا بِهَا وَعَضُّوا عَلَيْهَا بِالنَّوَاجِذِ ، وَإِيَّاكُمْ وَمُحْدَثَاتِ الْأُمُورِ ؛ فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مُحْدَثَةٍ بِدْعَةٌ ، وَكُلُّ بِدْعَةٌ ضَلاَلَةٌ) أبو داود ( 4443) والترمذي ( 2676) ، وقال : هذا حديث حسن صحيح . وصححه الألباني في صحيح سنن الترمذي (2676)

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الأخ الفاضل
> السلام عليكم 
> في البداية أشكر لك اخي الفاضل نيتك الطية في هذا الطرح 
> 
> 
> مشكلتنا نحن أهل السنة والجماعة دائما أن عدونا يضعنا في خانة ( ألقاه في اليم مكتوفا وقال أيك أيك أن تبتل بالماء) 
> 
> كيف يا أخي الفاضل لا يكون الخلاف بيني وبين الشيعة عقائدى ؟!! 
> أليس من هؤلاء من يسب أبو بكر وعمر وعائشة - بل هذا عنده من العقيدة- ثم تقول لي الخلاف بيننا وبينهم فرعي 
> ...


*فى البداية يجب أن أرحب بالصديق القديم الجديد ( أسد )
كيف حالك أخى الكريم من مدة لم نستمتع بقلمك فى قاعتنا وأرجو أن يكون وجودك هنا دائم كما كان فى الماضى .. كل عام وانت بخير
بداية أتفق معك فى جموح الفكر الشيعي وخطورته ولكنى أذكرك ايضاً اننى أسعى فى موضوعى للتقريب بين طرقنا السنية لذا أدعوك لقرأة الموضوع كاملاً فأنا يحزننى تفرقنا كمسلمين .
أما قولى عن الخلاف بين السنة والشيعة فى الفروع فهذا ليس قولى وحدى وإنما قال به الكثيريين من علماء الأمة وإلا لما كنا نرى لقاءات وإجتماعات تعقد بغرض التقريب يشترك فيها كبار علماء السنة وإن كنت أراها فاشلة حتى الأن  .وأشهر من ينتهج منهج التقريب فى عصرنا الحالى الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى  وهو يتبع فى ذلك خطى الإمام حسن البنا رحمه الله.
ولكننا نتحد معهم يا صديقى فى الإيمان بالله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن هنا يجب أن نبدأ وأعتقد أن جهد العلماء اثمر كثيراً فى إعادة الكثيريين من الشيعة للمذهب السنى وتخلى الكثيرين منهم عن اللعن والسب.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *أخي العزيز والكريم الأستاذ سيد جعيتم
> هل حضرتك بكتابتك كل هذه الحلقات المطولة تأمل ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟
> *
>  هيا نقرب بين المدارس والمذاهب والفرق الإسلامية
> 
> *لكي تصل إلى عقل العصر الذي نعيش فيه لا بد أن تستعمل أدوات هذا العصر وأن تكون سرعتك ملائمة لسرعاته ...أقرأ كما يحلو لك من أمهات الكتب والمراجع  وإذكرها في نهاية ما تقدمه من كبسولة فيتامينات مفيدة أو إبرة فيتامينات في العرق مباشرة ...هل عزيزي أنت تضع المراجع أمامك وتكتب منها ؟! أم إنك تنسخ من هنا ومن هناك لتكون حلقاتك المطولة هذه ؟؟!!!
> 
> هل حضرتك تنوي عقد مؤتمر إسلامي عالمي للتقريب * * بين المدارس والمذاهب والفرق الإسلامية** أم إنك تحاول نشر فكرتك هذه إلى العالم الإسلامي من خلال المنتدي ؟
> 
> ...


 *
أهلاً بأخى الأكبر وصديقى العزيز / دكتور جمال
من مدة لم تزور القاعة وعودتك تسعدنى .. سن قلمك زى ما انا متعود منك ولكن أجعل شكته حنينه يا صديقى
بداية لا أحد يؤلف فى الدين  وقد ذكرت ذلك فى بداية موضوعى وكل ما أتيت به منشور بأقلام علماء أو مجتهدين نتعلم منهم ثم نضع راينا معهم وهذا ليس عيباً .
أأمل من وراء هذا الموضوع وموضوعاتى التى سبقته فى نفس الطريق التفيق بين المسلمين عامة وأهل السنة خاصة .
ويا ليتك تلنى على كبسولات عصرية اضعها فى محاولاتى لأكون عصرياً ومنك نستفيد وهذا أقصده فعلاً  لأنى فعلت ما أشرت إليه من مراجعتى للكتب والمراجع المحترمة لأنتقى منها ما جئتكم به ولكن الكتابة فى الدين يا استاذى يجب أن تكون مستوفاة ولا يلائمها أن تكون كالخبر الصحفى السريع ..




			
				وما هو قولكم في مسلم لا يتبع أي مذهب من المذاهب  ولا يتبع أي طريقة من الطرق ويؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر وبالقرآن الكريم ويتبع قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "واليوم ختمت لكم دينكم" هل هو مسلم 100% أم مسلم 95%  أم مسلم 50%  ؟؟؟!!!
			
		

يبدوا أنك علقت بدون أن تقرأ الموضوع ولو قرأته لوجدت أنى قد ضربت هذا المثل وإن أختلف اسلوب الكتابة .
أدعوك لتكملة باقى الموضوع لأن رأيك يهمنى 
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عذرا لقد قدمت إستقالتى من المنتدي *  منذ عدة دقائق

----------


## أسد

> فى البداية يجب أن أرحب بالصديق القديم الجديد ( أسد )
> كيف حالك أخى الكريم من مدة لم نستمتع بقلمك فى قاعتنا وأرجو أن يكون وجودك هنا دائم كما كان فى الماضى .. كل عام وانت بخير
> بداية أتفق معك فى جموح الفكر الشيعي وخطورته ولكنى أذكرك ايضاً اننى أسعى فى موضوعى للتقريب بين طرقنا السنية لذا أدعوك لقرأة الموضوع كاملاً فأنا يحزننى تفرقنا كمسلمين .
> أما قولى عن الخلاف بين السنة والشيعة فى الفروع فهذا ليس قولى وحدى وإنما قال به الكثيريين من علماء الأمة وإلا لما كنا نرى لقاءات وإجتماعات تعقد بغرض التقريب يشترك فيها كبار علماء السنة وإن كنت أراها فاشلة حتى الأن .وأشهر من ينتهج منهج التقريب فى عصرنا الحالى الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى وهو يتبع فى ذلك خطى الإمام حسن البنا رحمه الله.
> ولكننا نتحد معهم يا صديقى فى الإيمان بالله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن هنا يجب أن نبدأ وأعتقد أن جهد العلماء اثمر كثيراً فى إعادة الكثيريين من الشيعة للمذهب السنى وتخلى الكثيرين منهم عن اللعن والسب.


أستاذ / سيد
أشكر لك حسن الإستقبال .وانا لا أستحق هذا الإطراء
بالنسبة إلي التقرب بين المذاهب الإسلامية السنية فأنا أتفق معك أستاذنا العزيز قلب وقالبا ويصح في هذا الموضع مقولة الأمام مالك -رحمه الله- ( كل يأخذ منه ويرد عليه إلا المعصوم صلي الله عليه وسلم)  
أستاذنا الفاضل مازلت أقول بأن الخلاف بيننا وبين الشيعة خلاف عقائدى وليس فرعي .. قد يكون فضيلة 
الشيخ / يوسف القرضاوى -بارك الله فيه - ينطلق من مبدأ قوله تعالى : ( ادع إلى سيبل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين ) النحل/    125 
 وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( بلغوا عني ولو آية ) أخرجه البخاري/3461 .
يقول عليه الصلاة و السلام : ( من دعا إلى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئاً , ومن دعا إلى ضلالة كان عليه من الإثم ، مثل آثام من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من آثامهم شيئاً ) رواه مسلم/2674 . 
ولما اتضحت الرؤية لأفكار هؤلاء القوم (المستمتين عليها) رمي فضيلة الشيخ القرضاوي طوبتهم .. بل دولة قطر -التي كانت من أشد الدول التي تنادي بالتقرب- رمت الآن طوبتهم بعدما اتضح الفكر الاستعمارى الأيراني وبغضهم الشديد لأهل السنة
فهناك فرق بين الدعوة إلي الله وبين التقريب بين هؤلاء وأهل  السنة والجماعة
من الصعب - أستاذنا العزيز- أن تجتمع أفكار الشيعة وأفكار أهل السنة والجماعة علي طاولة واحدة فالشيعة يستخدمون أسلوب التقية وهو من صميم عقيدتهم وهي إظهار شئ وإبطان خلافه 
===> خبرقرأته في الصحف  أحزنني 
في عصر بشار الأسد العلوى -أستاذنا العزيز - أصبح السوريون يستنجدون ببابا الفاتيكان والبابا شنودة بطريك الكرازة المرقسية ؟!! 
يلا الحسرة والهوان - ياليتني ما كنت من أحياء هذا العصر الذى أري فيه المسلم يستنجد بصاحب الملة الأخري لكي ينقذه؟؟؟ يلا العار!!!    
لك أن تعلم أستاذنا .. أن إيران النواوية علي إستعداد أن تتعاون مع إسرائيل لضرب السعودية

لك أن تعلم أستاذنا.. كما يقول محدث مصر -أبو إسحاق الحويني - أن نعمة الله الجزائري -أحد محققيهم(أي الشيعة)- قال (لا يجمعنا بأهل السنة لا رب ولا كتاب ولا نبي)

للآسف الشديد - أهل السنة في تلك الأيام - مبتلاه بظهور نجم الشيعة خصوصا بعد المجال النووى الخطير

===> للآسف -وأقولها وكلي حسره - إيران متمثلة في أحمدي نجاد قالت للغرب عامة وأمريكا خاصة ...لالالالا
في وقت لم تستطع أي دولة عربية أن تنطق -بل وحتي أن تفكر- في تلك الكلمة
اصبحنا نري أمريكا والغرب اليوم يتحيلون علي إيران ويطلبون ويرجون منها عدم إنتاج السلاح النووى..

للآسف من الصعب أن يجتمع الفكر الشيعي والسني علي طاولة واحدة -فالشيعة يبغضون بعض الصحابة ويرفعون من شأن الأمام علي -طيب الله ثراه- إلي درجة -منهم من - يجعلها أعلي من منزلة الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم

فرق الشيعة كثيرة يصعب الآن إحصاءها 
ولكن وجدت سؤال -في موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب -كالتالي 
نحن بحاجة ماسة لمعرفة أوجه الخلاف بين أهل السنة والشيعة ، نرجو توضيح عقائدهم ؟

فكان الجواب 
الحمد لله
"الشيعة فرق كثيرة و فيهم الكافر الذي يعبد علياً ويقول: يا على، ويعبد فاطمة والحسين وغيرهم.
ومنهم من يقول: جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام خان الأمانة وأن النبوة عند على وليست عند محمد.
وفيهم أناس آخرون، منهم الإمامية ـ وهم الرافضة الاثنا عشريةـ عُبَّاد علي ويقولون: إن أئمتهم أفضل من الملائكة والأنبياء.
ومنهم أقسام كثيرة وفيهم الكافر وفيهم غير الكافر، وأسهلهم وأيسرهم من يقول على أفضل من الثلاثة ( أبوبكر وعمر وعثمان ) وهذا ليس بكافر لكن مخطئ، فإن علياً هو الرابع، والصدّيق وعمر وعثمان هم أفضل منه، إذا فضله على أولئك الثلاثة فإنه قد أخطأ وخالف إجماع الصحابة ولكن لا يكون كافراً، وهم طبقات وأقسام ومن أراد ذلك فليراجع كلام الأئمة، مثل الخطوط العريضة لمحب الدين الخطيب، و"منهاج السنة" لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وكتب أخرى أٌلفت في ذلك "كالشيعة والسنة "لإحسان إلهي ظهير، وغير ذلك كتب كثيرة فى مثل هذا الباب نوعت وبينت أغلاطهم وشرهم نسأل الله العافية.
ومن أخبثهم الإمامية الاثنا عشرية والنصيرية ويقال لهم الرافضة، لأنهم رفضوا زيد بن علي لما أبى أن يتبرأ من الشيخين أبى بكر وعمر وخالفوه ورفضوه، فما كل من ادعى الإسلام يسلم له بأنه أصبح مسلماً، من ادعى الإسلام ينظر في دعواه ، فمن عبد الله وحده ، وصدّق رسوله ، وتابع ما جاء به فإن هذا هو المسلم، وأما إذا ادعى الإسلام وهو يعبد فاطمة ويعبد البدوي ويعبد العيدروس وغيرهم فهو ليس بمسلم، نسأل الله السلامة والعافية وهكذا من سبٌ الدين أو ترك الصلاة ولو قال : إنه مسلم ما يكون مسلماً، أو استهزأ بالدين أو استهزأ بالصلاة أو بالزكاة أو بالصيام أو بمحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام أو كذبه، أو قال : إنه جاهل أو قال : إنه ما أتم الرسالة ولا بلغ البلاغ المبين، كل هؤلاء كفرة، نسأل الله العافية" انتهى.
"مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز" (28/257).


هذا ولا يفوتني أن أشكر الأستاذة والأخت/ سماح عطية علي تلك المشاركات المثمرة 
    - -وعلي التسجيل الصوتي  لابن عثيمين رحمه الله  
والشيخ يقصد الخلاف هنا بين علماء أهل السنة وليس بين علماء أهل السنة والشيعة

أستاذ// سيد
جزيل الشكر المتوج بالحب والاحترام .. وتمنياتنا لك بدوام الصحة والعافية

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*يا دكتور جمال 
أنت من أعغمدة المنتدى
غير مسموح لك بتركنا فنحن نحبك فى الله 
عد وسن قلمك وشك من تريد طالما تتكلم فى الحق
دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*أخى العزيز / أسد
أشكرك وانت تستحق كل خير فأنا أرى أنك مدافع صلد عن الدين .. قد أكون اتبع بعض اللين ولكنى أنطلق من حرصى على وحدة المسلمين .
قرأت كثيراً عن الشيعة ومنهم كتابين لإحسان إلهى ظهير الذى أغتيل منذ عدة أعوام فى با كستان بسبب كتاباته ولكن هناك بصيص من الأمل دائماً .
أما عن النصيرية أو من سماهم الفرنسيين العلويين فنحن نرى أفعال قادتهم فى سورية الأن وهم من الغلاة 
أامل فى أن تستمر معى أخى الفاضل فالرأى والراى الأخر مطلوب لتنويرنا جميعاً 
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

هيا نقرب بين المدارس الإسلامية

بقلم: سيد جعيتم



(وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ)

الحلقة الأخيرة

مما سبق نعلم أن المذاهب السنية والتي أسميتها بالمذاهب الفرعية حتى لا يختلط هنا علينا الأمر مع المذاهب التي فرقت الإسلام ومنه المذهب الشيعي والخوارج فأن المذاهب السنية الفرعية لم تختلف على الأصول وإن التمايز والاختلاف في مناهج النظر واستنباط ألأحكام من هذه الأصول و الموازنة بينها مع وضع الكتاب والسنة المصدر الأول والرئيسى للتشريع.
قلت فيما سبق كفهم خاص بي (لو اتحد كل المسلمين في جماعة واحدة فإنها ستكون هي الطائفة الناجية التي ستدخل الجنة) وقد اعتمدت فى اجتهادي على ما جاء بحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. عن عوف بن مالك أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال: ( افترقت اليهود على إحدى و سبعين فرقة، فواحدة في الجنة و سبعين في النار، و افترقت النصارى على اثنين و سبعين فرقة فواحدة في الجنة و إحدى و سبعين في النار، و الذي نفسي بيده لتفترقن أمتي على ثلاث و سبعين فرقة، فواحدة في الجنة و اثنتين و سبعين في النار، قيل يا رسول الله من هم ؟ قال: هم الجماعة)
 وأضيف أنني مع الرأي القائل أن كل من يؤمن بأساسيات الإسلام عقيدة وشريعة‏،‏ فهو من الفرقة الناجية .
لذا أنبه أننا يجب أن ننتقى ما نقرأ ونتأكد من أن مصدر ما نقرأه جهة محترمة وكذا يجب أن نختار من نستمع إليهم فيجب أن يكونوا من العلماء الثقات يقول الإمام مالك رحمه الله‏:‏ ‏‏(‏إن هذا العلم دين فانظروا عمن تأخذون دينكمت كثيرة يطلقها عليه أهله أو عامة الناس وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر نجد بيننا من يطلق عليهم السلفيين ومن يطلق عليهم الوهابيين أو من يطلق عليهم الصوفيين أو الأشاعرة أو الماتردية علاوة على تفرع هذه الطوائف لتحسب على مشايخها وهكذا تزدحم الساحة فنتوه نحن العامة لذا أقول أنا مسلم أؤمن بوحدانية الله تعالى و بنبوة سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل صلاة وسلام‏ وأحلل ما حللته لنا الشريعة وأحرم ما حرمته وأنا ضد تقسيم الإيمان فى التوحيد والأسماء والصفات والربوبية فلم يرد هذا التقسيم بكتاب الله المنزل وهو القرآن الكريم ولا بسنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم و لم ينطق بالتقسيم أحد من الصحابة ولا التابعين ولا السلف الصالح رضي الله عنهم جميعاً.
أقر بأن الخلافات بين المذاهب والفرق الإسلامية قد ظهرت منذ أمد بعيد إلا أن الخلافات الحالية أشعل جذور فتنتها أعداء الإسلام فاليهود على مر التاريخ دسوا لنا الكثير من الإسرائيليات بل أن بعضهم دخل الإسلام اسما ليضع لنا السم فى معتقداتنا وما زالت إسرائيل تقوم بدور كبير في التفرقة والوقيعة بين المسلمين.
ورأى أن أي وحدة بين المسلمين خطر علي أعدائه لذا تكاتفوا لإنهاء الدولة العثمانية فهي مع كل أخطائها كانت مرشحة كدولة تجمع وهنا لا أنسى الدور الرئيسي الذى لعبه الأنجليز فى تفتيت المسلمين، وتحويلهم إلى فئات متصارعة ولا تنسوا أنهم هم من صدر عنهم وعد بلفور لزرع اليهود فى فلسطين.
وإذا كنت أتفق مع القائلين بأن إنجلترا هي التي زرعت الطوائف السرطانية مثل القاديانية ( الأحمدية ) و البابية والبهائية لكنى لست مع من افتروا فقالوا أن انجلترا هي التي زرعت أيضاً الوهابيين فهذا قول يخص أصحابه فقط وهو غير حقيقي فالوهابية حركة إصلاحية سنية سلفية .
ولا أنسى دور الاستعمار الفرنسي وتشجيعه لمن يطلق عليهم علماء وهم مأجورين على أن يفتوا بغير الحق مثل فتوى جواز الصلاة خلف المذياع ( الراديو ) لمنع الناس من الذهاب للمساجد وقد صدرت هذه الفتوى أثناء الأستعمار الفرنسى للجزائر.
والآن فقد أصبح الإسلام هو العدو الوحيد والمتبقي الواقف في وجه فكر وفلسفة الغرب خاصة بعد انهيار المعسكر الشيوعي لذا هم مستمرين فى توجيه الضربات إلينا عن طريق زعزعة استقرارنا وتفتيت فرقنا ليسهل عليهم الوصول لهدفهم وهو القضاء على الإسلام ولكنهم سيفشلون فالله حافظ لدينه إلى يوم القيامة.
وهناك وثيقة صدرت من المجلس القومي الأمريكي عام  1991 م jنص على ضرورة 
- القضاء على الإسلام بتأليب المسلمين بعضهم على بعض
- استثارة أسباب التناقض  في العقائد والمبادئ الإسلامية 
- القضاء على العمالة العربية  وإحلال عمالة من دول غير إسلامية محلهم  وهذه العمالة تأتى بثقافتها المكتسبة من دياناتها الأرضية فغالبيتهم عمالة من دول آسيوية ملحدة وأخطر فئات هذه العمالة هم الخادمات التي يتولين تربية أبناء المسلمين فيشب أطفالنا غير متمسكين بدينهم وقد يصل الأمر بارتدادهم عن الدين .

 فى كتاب الله آيات كثيرة التي تدعوا إلى الاتحاد و نبذ الفرقة و إلى الاعتصام بحبل الله منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: (وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْداءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُم 103ْ) سورة آل عمران ( وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا وَاخْتَلَفُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ ما جاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّناتُ وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذابٌ عَظِيمٌ105 ) سورة آل عمران: 3/105.  وقول الله عز وجل: ( وَلا تَنازَعُوا فَتَفْشَلُوا وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ 46) سورةالأنفال: 
وأذكر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نبهنا إلى أن المسلمين إذا كانوا تحت مظلة كلمة سواء؛ وجاء من يريد أن يفرق أمرهم؛ فعليهم أن يضربوا عنقه أياً كان، وكائناً من كان.
سلاح التفرقة الذى يستخدم ضدنا سلاح خطير يهدد الإسلام والأمة الإسلامية وهم يشجعون على أن نختلف فى أمور الاجتهاد وهى أمور فرعية ولكننا جعلناه للأسف هي الأساس ونسينا أن الإسلام يدعونا إلى أن نحكِّم سلم الأوليات من مبادئ متفق عليها ولم يغلق الإسلام باب الاجتهاد ولكن يجب أن يقوم به علماء ثقات يحرصون على صالح ووحدة الأمة الإسلامية.
الحقيقة أستعجب وأستغرب كيف أننا كمسلمين حتى الأن لا نستطيع أن نتوحد ويبحث من يتزعمون جماعاتنا وفرقنا عن الفرقة بدلاً من بحثهم عن الوحدة وهدفهم أن يبقوا هم على قمة الجماعات ولما لا فلفظ الإمارة فخم ويعطى سلطة لمن يطلق عليه !! 
يا أحباب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أقول لكم أن كل من ارتضوا العمل بالكتاب وصحيح السنة وجعلوهم مصدراً لهم  من أهل السنة والجماعة فلماذا نختلف ؟ 
قد يجتهد البعض فى الفروع ولنا أن نأخذ من كل طائفة أفضل ما عندهم غير متعصبين ولا منغلقين، داعين إلى التوحيد وأن يكون ما نأخذ به عن غيرنا مؤيد بالدليل والبرهان،وقد يخطئوا في بعض المسائل فهم بشر غير معصومين ولكن الخطأ كل الخطأ أن نختلف فى الأصول .
أذكر باننا كلنا سلفيين نتبع نهج السلف الصالح وأقول أن أى خلاف فرعى لا يخرج المسلم عن دينه وأقول إذا كان هناك خلاف فى المسائل الفلسفية أو مسائل الصفات فأنا كمسلم من عامة المسلمين أقول أتركوا هذه المسائل خلف ظهوركم فلم يعد الوقت وقتها فقد أنتهت بإنتهاء عصور مبتدعيها ولن تفيدنا فلا شىء وأتحدى أن يكون غالبيتنا من عامة المسلمين يعيرون هذه المسائل التى فرقتنا التفاتاً.
قال تعالى( وَالسَّابِقُونَ الْأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُمْ بِإِحْسَانٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (100 (سورة التوبة 
 ولما لا نحذو حذو سلفنا الصالح من الرعيل الأول فقد كان الجميع يعضون على دينهم بالنواجذ وكانوا على قلب رجل على طريقة الصحابة ـ رضي الله عنهم ـ والتابعين في الاعتقاد و الإثبات والتنزيه ونأخذ ما يوافق الشرع الصحيح من نصوص القرآن الكريم والسنة الصحيحة.
ونرفض التأويل الفاسد ونعتمد قول الإمام أحمد   (لا يوصف الله إلا بما وصف به نفسه أو وصفه به رسوله ، لا يتجاوز القرآن والحديث ، ونعلم أن ما وصف الله به من ذلك فهو حق ، ليس فيه لغز ولا أحاجي ، بَلْ مَعْنَاهُ يُعْرَفُ مِنْ حَيْثُ يُعْرَفُ مَقْصُودُ المُتَكَلِّمِ بِكَلاَمِهِ)
وقد قال الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب:  ( فنحن والحمد لله متبعون غير مبتدعين, مقلدون للكتاب والسنة وصالح سلف الامة على مذهب اهل السنة والجماعة.)
إذاً فاأمة الأمة من السلف الصالح كانوا مجددين غير متزمتين فلماذا أرى الأن بعض من ينتمون للسلفية متشدديين لدرجة تحسب على الإسلام لا له وذلك بتكفيرهم من لا يتبع رايهم وقد قال إمام اهل السنة احمد بن حنبل رحمه الله تعالى:
ومن لقيه مصراً غير تائب من الذنوب التى قد استوجب بها العقوبة, فأمره الى الله إن شاء 
عذبه وإن شاء غفر له ,ومن مات من اهل القبلة موحداً يصلى عليه ويستغفر له ولا تترك الصلاة عليه لذنب أذنبه:صغيراً كان أو كبيراً و أمره الى عز وجل .
ولنا فى رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم دائماً الأسوة الحسنة وأذكركم بما ورد بالبخارى: من حديث عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ:
 أَنَّ رَجُلًا عَلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ اسْمُهُ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ يُلَقَّبُ حِمَارًا وَكَانَ يُضْحِكُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَكَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَدْ جَلَدَهُ فِي الشَّرَابِ فَأُتِيَ بِهِ يَوْمًا فَأَمَرَ بِهِ فَجُلِدَ فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ اللَّهُمَّ الْعَنْهُ مَا أَكْثَرَ مَا يُؤْتَى بِهِ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَا تَلْعَنُوهُ فَوَاللَّهِ مَا عَلِمْتُ إِنَّهُ يُحِبُّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ
فهذا الرجل كان مصراً على شرب الخمر ومع هذا لم يكفر بل شهد له النبى الكريم عليه السلام بحب هذا الرجل لله ولرسوله.
 إذاً السلفية هى أعتدال ووسطية فى العبادات والاقوال والافعال والسلفية وهى لا تعرف الغلوا الذى نراه الأن من قوم يكفرون كل من خالفهم فى الرأى من المسلمين
ما دمنا نعرف يا أحباب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن التفرقة فرضت علينا من قبل أعداء الإسلام فلماذا نستسلم وننقسم إلى فئات متصارعة وقد بينت فيما سبق أنه لا يوجد أى فرق بين المذاهب السنية الأربعة فقد أتفقت جميعاً على الإيمان بالله الواحد الأحد، ، وعلى الإيمان برسالة النبى الخاتم سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى محبته ومحبة صحابته و أهل بيته، والإيمان بعصمة القران وحجيته، وما وراء هذا من فروع. فمذاهب أهل السنة هى مذاهب الصحابة الكرام، وإذكركم بقول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم:" من صلى صلاتنا واستقبل قبلتنا وأكل ذبيحتنا فذلك المسلم" رواه البخاري. 
 لذا فأن من ينسب اسباب الفرقة لأى مذهب منهم فهو أما جاهل أو يحكم على حرف وبغرض استمرار الفرقة بل ويخرج بعض الجهال فيطعنون فى علماء الأمة وفقهائها الأشراف وينسون قول الله تعالى في الحديث القدسي: (من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب). رواه البخاري 
أشكركم ودمتم بخير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أسد

أستاذ / سيد 
عهدنا منك الموضوعية في الطرح ..فنتمني- من حضرتك-  أن تدلل علي من تقول عنهم سلفية - يكفرون من يخالفهم ( حتي في الرأي !!!) لكي أكون أنا أول من يتجنبهم 

أستاذ /سيد
ما أجمل أن يكون الإنسان كتاب يتمنى كل قارئ أن يجلس بجانبه كي يقرأ من كلامه كثيرا

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسد
					

أستاذ / سيد 
عهدنا منك الموضوعية في الطرح ..فنتمني- من حضرتك-  أن تدلل علي من تقول عنهم سلفية - يكفرون من يخالفهم ( حتي في الرأي !!!) لكي أكون أنا أول من يتجنبهم 

أستاذ /سيد
ما أجمل أن يكون الإنسان كتاب يتمنى كل قارئ أن يجلس بجانبه كي يقرأ من كلامه كثيرا


أخى العزيز / أسد
أعتقد أنك علمت من كتاباتى أننى لست ضد السلفية بل أننى قلت أننا كلنا سلفيين . وأنا لم اقصد أن اعمم ما قلته على كل السلفية بل على قلة قليلة لهم فكرهم وحدهم ويخالفون حتى مشايخهم وتجد هؤلاء ضمن كل الفرق الإسلامية .
وأنى أرى يا اخى الكريم أن النقاش يأتى دائماً بالأفضل نحو توضيح بعض النقاط لذا أدعوا لك بالخير ودائماً اقول أنى أحاول أن اجتهد فيما يسمح بالإجتهاد فيه وقد اخطئ ومن يصوب خطئ فإن صوابه عند الله عظيم وأدين له فقد نبهنى فأصلحت .
اشكرك أخى أسد
دمت بخير*

----------


## سماح عطية

> هذا ولا يفوتني أن أشكر الأستاذة والأخت/ سماح عطية علي تلك المشاركات المثمرة - -وعلي التسجيل الصوتي لابن عثيمين رحمه الله 
> والشيخ يقصد الخلاف هنا بين علماء أهل السنة وليس بين علماء أهل السنة والشيعة


 
*شكــر الله لكَ أخي الفاضـل ، ونفعنـي الله وإياك بمـا علمنـا ؛*
*أؤكـد كلامك ؛ شيخ الإسـلام ابن عثيميـن يقصد بالخلاف الخلاف بين علماء أهـل السنـة*

----------


## سماح عطية

> *أما قولى عن الخلاف بين السنة والشيعة فى الفروع فهذا ليس قولى وحدى وإنما قال به الكثيريين من علماء الأمة وإلا لما كنا نرى لقاءات وإجتماعات تعقد بغرض التقريب يشترك فيها كبار علماء السنة وإن كنت أراها فاشلة حتى الأن .وأشهر من ينتهج منهج التقريب فى عصرنا الحالى الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى وهو يتبع فى ذلك خطى الإمام حسن البنا رحمه الله.*
> *ولكننا نتحد معهم يا صديقى فى الإيمان بالله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن هنا يجب أن نبدأ وأعتقد أن جهد العلماء اثمر كثيراً فى إعادة الكثيريين من الشيعة للمذهب السنى وتخلى الكثيرين منهم عن اللعن والسب.*




*فلتأذن لي أستاذي الفاضل . سيد  بتعقيب بسيط ،*

*أرى أن الخلاف بيننا وبين معتنقي المذهب الشيعي خلاف في الأصول وربما امتد بعد ذلك للفروع ؛*
*فالإسلام شجرة مثمرة إن كسرت منها غصناً نبت آخر ، أما الشيعة فأراهم اتجهوا تارة لجذور الشجرة بالتحطيم وتارة أخرى لجذعها بالتدمير .*
*أما اتحادنا معهم في الإيمان بالله ورسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام فهذا أيضاً فيه نظر*
* ـ فبعض الأقوال تؤدي بالمسلم للشرك بالله ، وكما نعلم فقد قالوا عن رسول الله قولاً زوراً -*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
" الشرك في أمتي أخفى من دبيب النمل على الصفا "
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس*

*لكـن من الشيعة مـَن هـو مُتـبـع لا مـُقتنـع وفي هؤلاء يرى* *علماء أهل السنة الأمـل*

----------


## سماح عطية

*قرأت الحلقتين السابعة والثامنة ورغبت في توضيح بسيط ...*

*ظهر الإسلام بمكة والمدينة المنورة ، وفيهما أقام فقهاء الصحابة ممن حفظ الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة فازدهر علم الحديث ، وظهرت مدرسة الحديث ...*
*- من أبرز أئمتها الإمام مالك بن أنس ، والإمام الشافعي ، والإمام أحمد بن حنبل -*
*لكن لقلة ما يعرض لهم من مستجدات الحوادث لم يكن للتوسع في استنباط الأحكام الفقهية من حاجة ؛*
*حتى يروى أن السائل كان يأتي الإمام مالك بن أنس - صاحب الموطأ - ليستفتيه في مسألة فكان الإمام مالك يسأله أولاً : هل وقع هذا الأمر ؟ فإن أجابه السائل بالنفي رده الإمام ولم يجبه ، وإن أجابه السائل بالإيجاب -أي وقع الأمر الذي يسأل عنه - افتاه الإمام مالك في مسألته .*

*أما في العراق فقد ظهرت مدرسة الرأي - من أبرز أئمتها الإمام أبو حنيفة النعمان - والتي ترى أن شريعة الإسلام معقولة المعنى مبنية على أصول محكمة وعلل ضابطة للأحكام ، ودور الفقيه أن يكشف عن هذه العلل ليستطيع الحكم فيما استجد من الأمور .*

*وقد كان للفتوحات الإسلامية وانتشار البدع وكثرة الكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته وقلة رواة الأحاديث من الصحابة* *أثر في تقلل أئمة الرأي من رواية الحديث ، والاعتماد على الاستنباط مما صح عندهم - حيث لم يصنف أئمة الحديث المعتبرين بعد كتبهم المنتقاة التي يمكن الاعتماد عليها -*

*وقد روي أنه كان يأتي السائل للإمام أبي حنيفة يعرض عليه المسألة فيجيبه الإمام عنها دون النظر فيها هل كانت واقعية أم افتراضية - ولذلك كثرت المسائل التخيلية في المذهب الحنفي -*

*ثم ظهر الإمام الشافعي - والذي أخذ علمه من كبار أئمة مدرسة الرأي ومدرسة الحديث -*
*وقد استطاع  أن يحسم الجدال الدائر بين المدرستين ، ويـُـسقط ما كان من خلاف قائم بين من تعصب للمدارس المذكورة ؛*
*حيث يروى أنه وضع حديث شريف أمام كل مسألة قيل فيها بالرأي ؛*

*ثم أنشأ الشافعي مدرسة فقهية تجمع بين الحديث والرأي ، 
وكذلك وضع كتاباً في كيفية الاستنباط وهو كتاب الرسالة ووضع كتاباً في مذهبه وهو كتاب ( الأم )﻿ ..*

*والله أعلى وأعلم ..*
*لي عودة أخرى بإذن الله عز وجل لقراءة باقي الحلقات*

----------


## أسد

> *لكـن من الشيعة مـَن هـو مُتـبـع لا مـُقتنـع وفي هؤلاء يرى* *علماء أهل السنة الأمـل*
>  [/CENTER]


 
كلام يوزن بسبائك الذهب .. 
عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أنه سَمِعَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ لعلي بن أبي طالب : " فَوَاللَّهِ لأَنْ يُهْدَى بِكَ رَجُلٌ وَاحِدٌ خَيْرٌ لَكَ مِنْ حُمْرِ النَّعَمِ " رواه البخاري ( 2942 ) ومسلم ( 2404 ) في صحيحيهما 

وعن أَنَس بن مالك قَالَ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُكْثِرُ أَنْ يَقُولَ يَا مُقَلِّبَ الْقُلُوبِ ثَبِّتْ قَلْبِي عَلَى دِينِكَ فَقُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ آمَنَّا بِكَ وَبِمَا جِئْتَ بِهِ فَهَلْ تَخَافُ عَلَيْنَا قَالَ نَعَمْ إِنَّ الْقُلُوبَ بَيْنَ أُصْبُعَيْنِ مِنْ أَصَابِعِ اللَّهِ يُقَلِّبُهَا كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ " رواه الترمذي (2140) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي (2792) .

الأخت/ سماح عطية

لا يعيش المرء حياة سعيدة الا اذا عاش لغيره

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *فلتأذن لي أستاذي الفاضل . سيد  بتعقيب بسيط ،*
> 
> *أرى أن الخلاف بيننا وبين معتنقي المذهب الشيعي خلاف في الأصول وربما امتد بعد ذلك للفروع ؛*
> *فالإسلام شجرة مثمرة إن كسرت منها غصناً نبت آخر ، أما الشيعة فأراهم اتجهوا تارة لجذور الشجرة بالتحطيم وتارة أخرى لجذعها بالتدمير .*
> *أما اتحادنا معهم في الإيمان بالله ورسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام فهذا أيضاً فيه نظر*
> * ـ فبعض الأقوال تؤدي بالمسلم للشرك بالله ، وكما نعلم فقد قالوا عن رسول الله قولاً زوراً -*
> 
> *قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
> " الشرك في أمتي أخفى من دبيب النمل على الصفا "
> ...


*بارك الله فيك يا ابنتى العزيزة
كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يفرح بنجاة أى إنسان من النار
عن أنس قال كان غلام يهودي يخدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فمرض فأتاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعوده فقعد عند رأسه فقال له أسلم . فنظر إلى أبيه وهو عنده فقال أطع أبا القاسم . فأسلم . فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يقول الحمد لله الذي أنقذه من النار . رواه البخاري في صحيحه 
كم تمنيت أن يكون جميع المسلمين فرقة واحدة فتكون هى الناجية
أشكرك وكل عام وانت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأحباب إلى قلبى 
سماح عطية  
أسد 
تعلمون أننى أوافق قلباً وقالباً على ما تأتون به فنحن فى مركب واحد .
فارق السن بينى وبينكم يعطينى دافع أن أفكر بهدوء وروية وهنا أشكر لكم حماستكم وغيرتكم على الدين
دمتم دائماً بخير وصحة
كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## أسد

بشار أجنن 
يبيد بشار العلوي النصيري شعبه بكل برود وإحساس ميت -مدعوما - من إيران الأثني عشر -وكلتا الفرقتين من أخبث فرق الشيعة ( كنا مخدوعين في الشيعة)

====> لك الله يا سورية
====> لك الله يا سورية 
====> لك الله يا سورية  
 
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في بشار الأسد

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*من أطلق على النصيرية لقب العلويين هم الفرنسيين بهدف تحسين صورتهم السيئة بين المسلمين
اتعلم يا صديقى العزيز أسد أنهم سلموا القنيطرة للصهاينةعام 1967 قبل أن تسقط أو حتى يدخلها جندى صهيونى واحد وذلك لأن عندهم أسطورة تفيد بأن إلتقاء الأعوران على نهر دجلة يعنى أن يسود المذهب النيصيرى وكان الأعوران هنا على بن نصير مؤسس هذه الفرقة وهو أعور العين والقلب  والأخر موشى ديان الأعور الثانى وزير الدفاع الصهيونى فى هذا الوقت وهذا كلام حقيقى وقد أتصل وزير الثقافة السورى بالقيادة السورية وقت إذاعة بيان سقوط القنيطرة وقال : انا أحدثكم من القنيطرة وهى لم تسقط ولا يوجد فيها أثر للصهاينة فصدرت له الأوامر من حافظ الأسد بالعودة والسكوت .
ثم أنه حتى الشيعة بصفة عامة عامة يكرهون العلويين لأنهم خرجوا عن الطوق فهم يحبون قاتل سيدنا على لأنه خلص جسده من الحالة الإنسانية لتبقى الحالة الإلاهية !!!: هل رأيتم تخريف أكثر من ذلك 
هذا وقد كان لى موضوع أسمه ( ملل ونحل مارقة ) فضحت فيه هذه الملة المارقة الخارجة عن الإسلام
أشكرك أخى أسد وتأكد أن المولى سبحانه وتعالى مع الشعب السورى الذى يتكون فى السواد الأعظم منه من المسلمين السنة.
اشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*كر كل من شارك برأيه . اللهم أعز الإسلام والمسلمين ووحدهم خلف إمام واحد هو الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
بارك الله فيكم
اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## أسد

مصر: الوضع في سوريا يتجه لنقطة اللاعودة



الإسلام اليوم/ وكالات
أكد وزير الخارجية المصري محمد عمرو على ضرورة التحرك السريع لوقف القمع الذي تمارسه قوات الرئيس بشار الأسد ضد السوريين, مشدداً على أن الوضع في سوريا "يتجه نحو نقطة اللاعودة".

وقال عمرو للصحافيين أمس الثلاثاء إن "مصر تتابع بقلق شديد التدهور الخطير للأوضاع في سوريا".

وأضاف أن "الإصلاح المخضب بدماء تراق وشهداء يسقطون بشكل يومي لا يجدي نفعا", داعياً إلى "وقف فوري لإطلاق النار".

وأوضح أن "مصر تواصل مشاوراتها بشكل مكثف مع الدول الشقيقة انطلاقا من مسؤوليتها التاريخية والتزاماتها.. للمساعدة على إيجاد مخرج يوقف نزيف الدم في سوريا، ويحقق التطلعات المشروعة للشعب السوري الشقيق".

وطالب عمرو بتحرك عاجل لاستعادة الثقة المفقودة، كما دعا إلى "توفير شروط لإقامة حوار وطني شامل يجمع كل أطياف المجتمع السوري".

وحث عمرو دمشق على "إجراء الإصلاحات على المستوى الوطني، لتجنب مخاطر تدويل لا نريده ولا تحتمله المنطقة"

نقلا من  موقع الإسلام اليوم 

.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*أشكر أخى أسد 
الشعب السورى يحتاج لدعائنا نحن العامة ولمواقف إيجابية من حكامنا
لى عودة بمشيئة الله مع موضوع التقريب*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*أستمحيكم عذراً فلا تأخيرى
رمضان كريم وكله بركة وعبادته تطلب الكثير من البذل والعطاء
سؤال هام إذا أردنا التقريب بالفعل يجب أن نضعه فى المقدمة
ما هو رأى الشيعة فى الصحابة خاصة سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق وسيدنا عمر بن الخطاب وسيدنا عثمان بن عفان رضى الله عنهم ؟ وهل رأى الشيعة فيهم واحد أم مختلف ؟ وهل لعنهم أساس للمذهب عندهم ؟
ينطبق نفس السؤال على رأيهم فى أمنا الصديقة بنت الصديق ؟
ولى سؤال ملحق يأتى فى المرتبة الثانية :
هل كل الشيعة يؤمن بأن الإمامة هى أساس الدين وتسبق جميع أركانه ؟ وهل هى حبل الله ؟
أتمنى أن يجيب أحد الشيعة إجابة عقلانية تمكنا من المناقشة وقد نقترب بعدها من بعضنا أو نظل متباعدين بعد المناقشة
أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## عصام كابو

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

*شكرا جزيلا والدي الفاضل على هذا الموضوع المتميز.. انا بصراحة استفدت كثيراً مما يحتويه من معلومات و احداث كانت مجهولة او غير واضحة في ذهني*

*سيدي الكريم اسمح لى..انا لي رأي مشابه لرأي الاخ اسد* 

*حيث ان الخلاف بيننا كسنة و بين الشيعة ليس خلاف شكلي فى كيفية تأدية العبادة و لكن اختلاف جوهري و عقائدي يكمن في انهم قد يذهبون الى حد تكفيرنا كسنّة.. مثلا هم لديهم عقيدة بانهم يجب ان يخالفوننا (يذكرني هذا عندما كان الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام يخالف اليهود و العياذ بالله.. تخيل؟؟!!) قد تصل هذه النقطة لدرجة عدم الفطور معنا وقت المغرب* 
*مثلا هم لديهم مبدأ الامامة ركن رئيسي من اركان الاسلام الخمس و لا تحتوي اركان الاسلام عندهم على شهادة أن لا اله الا الله.. حيث استبدلوها بالامامة*
*انا شخصيا لم اكن اعرف معلومات بشكل موسع عن الشيعة قبل سفري للخليج و لكني اصدمت بهم لاول مرة في حياتي هنا و كم اعاني من الدهشة كثيراً حينما اعلم بعض الاشياء عن عقيدتهم كما ان الكثير من عقيدتهم مأخوذ من روايات عن بعض من يصفونهم بالائمة و هي اشياء بالفعل غريبة*
*اما عن سبهم و كرههم للصحابة فلا تسل* 
*و الابشع انتهاكهم لعرض سيدنا محمد عليه افض الصلاة و السلام بقذفهم للسيدة عائشة ام المؤمنين و التي برأها الله بأيات من القرآن الكريم.. كلام كثير والدي الفاضل يحزنني لدرجة رهيبة كمسلم أغار على ديني و اندهش ان يصدر ممن يقولون انهم مسلمون* 
*اصلا لم اتخيل ان يصدر مثل هذا الكلام من مشرك أو ممن يتبع ملة اخرى غير اسلامنا الحنيف فما بالك بشخص يقول انه مسلم*
*صدق الله العظيم حين قال..انك لا تهدي من احببت و لكن الله يهدي من يشاء
تقبل كل التحية و التقدير والدي الفاضل.. و ان شاء الله متابع مع حضرتك هذا الموضوع الرائع
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*بارك الله فيك يا صديقى العزيز
انا معك فى كل ما قلته
اتمنى أن ارى رأى أحد الشيعة ورده على أسئلتنا
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## أسد

الإسلام اليوم/ وكالات

أكد شيخ الأزهر الدكتور أحمد الطيب أن ما يحدث في سوريا مأساة إنسانية لا يجوز شرعًا السكوت عنها.

وقال الطيب لنظام بشار الأسد في سوريا: إن الظلم لا قدمَ له ولا ساق وهو إلى زوال، فهذه سنة الله.. (وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ اللَّهَ غَافِلًا عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ) (إبراهيم: من الآية 42).

وطالب شيخ الأزهر النظام السوري النظامَ السوري بوقف القتل، والكف عن استباحة الدماء, كما طالب جميع الدول العربية والمجتمع الدولي بمقاطعة نظام الأسد دبلوماسيًّا ومواجهة جرائمه حيال شعبه بقوة، منتقدًا الصمت الغربي حيال إراقة دماء الشعب السوري، باعتباره ليس أقل كرامة من الدم الليبي.

وشدد الطيب على أن الأزهر يمثل ضمير العالم، ولا يستطيع أن يسكت عما يحدث في سوريا منذ بدء انتفاضة الشعب السوري، وموقفه واضح من إدانة آلة القتل التي يقوم بها الجيش السوري.

وأشار إلى أن الأزهر أصدر أكثر من بيان انتقاد لجرائم ميليشيا الأسد؛ إلا أن المؤسسة الدينية المساندة للنظام في سوريا لم يعجبها ذلك، وقامت بتوجيه اللوم والعتاب للأزهر

----------


## اسكندرانى

*جزاك الله خيرا استاذ سيد على هذا المجهود الرائع 

ربنا يجعله فى ميزالن اعمالك ان شاء الله 

نحن فعلا فى حاجة الى هذا التقريب والتوضيح  وان تعى العقول ان الاسلام دين حنيف دين وسطيه 

لايدعو للاتحاد وليس للفرقة والخلاف 

دام لنا نبض قلمك استاذى الفاضل*

----------


## drmustafa

لكم منا جزيل الشكر وخالص التقدير
مع تحيات

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الف مبروك ا/ سيد ذهبية حورس 2011

ربنا يبارك في حضرتك ويجعله في ميزان حسانتك وتفيدنا دوماً بموضوعاتك القيمة

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*الأستاذ القدير سيد جعيتم مباركٌ ألف*

----------


## nova_n

*الأستاذ القدير سيد جعيتم



مبارك التميز والتوفيق

شكرا*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك يا أستاذ سيد الفوز بذهبية حورس
أسأل الله أن يجعل هذا الجهد القيم فى ميزان حسناتك
 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الف مبروك والدي الحبيب 

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## loly_h

*جزاك الله بكل خير أستاذنا

والف الف مبروك

كل حورس وحضرتك بخير ...

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*استاذى الفاضل 
سيد جعيتم
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ارق التهانى واطيب الامنيات 

بفوزكم الكريم 

وتمنياتى لكم بدوام النجاح والتوفيق*

----------


## kethara

*أستاذى الفاضل سيد جعيتم

*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*أشكر الجميع وأدعوا لهم بالخير*

----------


## سامح عسكر

أحسن الله إليكم أخي سيد جعيتم

----------


## اسكندرانى

جزاك الله كل خير استاذنا الفاضل سيد جعيتم

----------


## سماح عطية

> هيا نقرب بين المدارس الإسلامية
> 
> بقلم: سيد جعيتم
> 
> 
> 
> (وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ)
> 
> الحلقة الأخيرة
> ...




كيف حالك أستاذ . سيد ؛ ارجو الله أن يديم عليك الصحة والعافية .
أرى بعد قراءة كامل الموضوع أن لديك نية صادقة طيبة 
في إدخال كل من قال ( لا إله إلا الله ، محمد رسول الله ) الجنة ونجاته من النار ،
وهي نية فيها كل الخير ؛
لكن حديث رسول الله _صلى الله عيه وسلم _ واقع واقع لا محالة سواء شئنا أم أبينا ..


( افترقت اليهود على إحدى و سبعين فرقة، فواحدة في  الجنة و سبعين في النار، و افترقت النصارى على اثنين و سبعين فرقة فواحدة  في الجنة و إحدى و سبعين في النار، و الذي نفسي بيده لتفترقن أمتي على ثلاث  و سبعين فرقة، فواحدة في الجنة و اثنتين و سبعين في النار، قيل يا رسول  الله من هم ؟ قال: هم الجماعة)



لكننا لا نُـلام على النوايا وإنما نُـلام على الفعل ؛ فلا يجب أبداً أن نظهر المودة مع من جاهروا بالكفر ومحاربة رسول الله وصحابته .
قال الله عز وجل :

"لَا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ  وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آَبَاءَهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ  أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ أُولَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْإِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُمْ  بِرُوحٍ مِنْهُ وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ أُولَئِكَ حِزْبُ  اللَّهِ أَلَا إِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ " 

 سورة المجادلة  - اية  22

ندعوا أهل الشيعة بالحسنى لترك باطل معتقداتهم ؛ لكننا أبداً لا نترك معتقداتنا ليرضوا عنا .



سلمك الله أستاذي الفاضل من كل سوء

----------


## سيد جعيتم

للرفع

----------

